# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  [WFRP] The Bloody Crown XIV

## LCP

The Bloody Crown - Continued

_In that dread desert, beneath the moons pale gaze, dead men walk.

They haunt the shifting dunes of the breathless, windless night, brandishing weapons of bronze in mocking challenge and bitter resentment of the life they no longer possess.

And sometimes, in ghastly dry voices, like the rustling of sun-baked reeds, they whisper the one word they remember from life. The name of the one who cursed them to their existence of more than death but less than life.

They whisper the name, Nagash._
OOC



With Bardhyl's plan seeming agreeable to all present, they got up to go about making their arrangements. Stepping back outside into the brisk Pflugzeit air, they could hear something else over the noise of busy carpentry they had heard on the way in - the sound of a disturbance, a little further up the riverbank. They didnt have to go far following the general drift of gawkers to see it for themselves.

A thin young man was scrabbling in the dust of the street, trying frenetically to rise back to his feet as two others dragged him in the other direction. Blood was streaming from his clearly broken nose, but rather than showing shock or pain, he still wore an expression of furious anger. All of it was directed at the man standing in front of him - the silent, muscle-bound figure of Pietro. Filomenas bouncer stood there with his arms folded, looking very unimpressed. Behind him, a couple of others with the look of hired goons were standing as back-up, however little he needed it.

_Where is she?_ broken-nose was shouting, his face so red that the blood barely stood out. You Tilean pigs! What have you _done_ with her?

Madam Filomena dont do nothing with nobody what they dont sign up for, said one of the thugs behind Pietro - a lean man with narrow eyes and a nasal voice. He squinted at the others holding the young man back. Think youd best be moving the lad on now, friends. Before he does himself any more mischief.

Pietro cracked his knuckles, nonchalantly wiping some specks of blood off his right hand. The two restraining the young man definitely seemed to agree with the other bouncers advice, and redoubled their efforts to pull him away, though he still struggled against them. With a start, Ludo recognised one of them as Brina, from the party they had taken to Al-Makir for settlement in the Downs.

Sieghards attention was on something else altogether. The building Pietro was standing in front of was not the _Pink Peach_, as the Greenapple house was now called. The sign hanging outside read _The Drowned Cat_, and although its walls had been newly painted and the holes in its roof newly patched, Sieghard would have recognised it even if it had been turned inside-out. It was Dragos warehouse - Sieghards warehouse.

There was no sign of the people who had been sheltering there. By all appearances, this was the business that Pietro and his associates were guarding.

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"Stay here," Sieghard said with a frigid edge to his tone, "All of you." Without another word, he walked up and stood in the path of the two thugs trying to drag the youth away. "You," he said, indicating the man who had done the talking. "The prince doesn't look kindly on disturbance in his city. Explain what's going on here."

----------


## LCP

"And who are you?" said the man, swaggering forward towards Sieghard. Pietro calmly reached out to block his path with the back of his hand, and shook his head. The two of them exchanged significant glances, and the man deflated a little.

"This one 'ere was trying to push his way in to our 'stablishment," he said, indicating the youth with the bloody face. "Makin' trouble. We're just encouraging him to move along." He looked back to the lad. "Isn't that right?"

With more nasal cursing, the youth redoubled his struggles - but Brina and her friend held him tight. They clearly weren't about to let him take another run at the brick wall that was Pietro.

----------


## -Sentinel-

Disregarding Sieghard's request to stay behind, Elsa calmly but sternly addressed the young man with a broken nose: "Hey, settle down, my lad. There's three of them and one of you, and whoever you're looking for in there won't be happy if you get your skull caved in on her account." She paused to let him explain himself.

----------


## LeSwordfish

"What's going on?" Ludo asked Brina.

----------


## LCP

Brina looked as surprised to see Ludo as he was to see her. "Maybe - not here?" she said, still having to work to restrain the young man.

"My sister!" yelled the young man, writhing and kicking. "They've got my sister. Pigs! All of you, pigs!"

The man who'd spoken to Sieghard heaved a theatrical sigh. "We _told_ you, son, there's no-one workin' here who don't want the work." His eyes flicked to Brina. "You want some help moving him on, sister?"

"Don't you touch him," Brina snapped in reply. "Come on, Jak. Listen to the lady." Between her and her companion, they managed to wrestle the young man back a few paces. "We're _leaving_."

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

If you're happy to let the two groups separate, you can speak to either of them independently after they've got some distance from the confrontation.

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"_Your_ 'stablishment" Sieghard replied, feigning confusion. "I don't remember selling it." He gave an exaggerated glance towards Ludo. "Deed to the building is still in the chest back in Painford, isn't it?"

"I want to speak with the girl," he said, dropping the friendly tone entirely. "You can either bring her to me or we can talk about how you're squatting on my property instead."

----------


## LCP

The man looked genuinely baffled. He looked to Pietro for some kind of clarity, but the big man just gave a tiny shrug.

"Look, mister, uh... sir," he said. "I don't know what it is you're talkin' about with deeds and this and that, but we're just guards. And all I know is the sign there says this is the _Drowned Cat_, property of Madame Filomena. Now if you want to talk to her about it, you're more'n welcome, but in the meantime - " - he jerked his thumb in the direction of the young lad - " - we're just trying to do our jobs here."

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo went with Brina and her group. "What's happening? Who's this?"

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"Building you're guarding doesn't belong to Filomena no matter what sign she puts on it," Sieghard replied. "That's not your problem though, so let's not make it your problem." He let the words hang for a moment. "All that I can worry about later. Now though, I want to see the girl."

He pulled a shilling out of his purse and tossed it at the man.

"Not your business what I want her for either, understand?"

----------


## LCP

*Ludo*

Once theyd got a decent distance from Pietro and his goons, the young man with the bloody face stopped struggling - at least enough that Brina could leave him in the hands of her companion and give Ludo her full attention.

This is Jak, she said. She motioned to the older man holding him. And Bran. Theyve come with me from the farmstead. Were supposed to be picking up the people we left behind. She paused, looking Ludo up and down. Werent expecting to see you here, Herr Stubbs.

*Sieghard*

The man caught Sieghards coin by reflex, but hesitated in giving his answer. With the crowd of onlookers around them, he clearly felt he was in awkward spot.

Begging your pardon sir, and not that your money isnt good, he said, holding up an open hand, but we dont even know which girl es lookin for. We get a few lads like that, yknow. People who feel theyve got a connection, makin a scene. He offered the coin back to Sieghard. You want to buy what the _Cats_ selling, sir, youre very welcome, you can talk to the lady at the door. But if you want to take the lads part, then thats something else to be takin up with Madame.

----------


## rax

Bardhyl watched the altercation in the street with some amusement, but kept himself, Max and Ortwin out of it. Crossing Filomena was not in his interest, nor was getting caught up in a possible brawl and drawing the eye of the watch, no matter that he now had "friends" in the Prince's court. 

When the group divided, he decided on a whim to follow Ludo to hear what Jak's friends had to say. 

"Don't mind us, we're friends of Herr Stubbs," he declared breezily. "Anything you need to say to him goes no further," he added.

----------


## LeSwordfish

"Just a coincidence," Ludo said. "Who's this woman you were searching for?"

----------


## LCP

*Ludo*

"Jak's sister," said Brina. "When we went west, she was living here - her and a bunch of others. Now the brothel-keepers have taken over the building. Jak was asking around the docks, said it sounded like they had her working for them." Brina set her jaw in a grim expression. "You saw they weren't keen on letting him in to check."

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo's jaw set. "What's her name?"

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

Ludo's visited the warehouse a few times, right?Are there any back entrances he's aware of?

----------


## LCP

*Ludo*

"Stela," said Jak, wiping some of the blood from his face as Bran let him go. "Her name's Stela."

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Yes - it was a big long warehouse originally, it would definitely have multiple entrances. Since it's been converted, the current front door will be the one facing the land, and the back door facing the river + piers.

----------


## LeSwordfish

"Well. Lets go and see if we can get you in to see her without asking."

He set off towards the dockside, hoping to find a door that would be locked rather than guarded.

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

If there is such a door, Ludo will check he's not being watched and then pick the lock: (1d100)[*79*]

----------


## -Sentinel-

Elsa opted to stay out of Ludo's whole breaking-and-entering business. As far as she was concerned, this would likely make things worse for everyone.

She turned to Jak: "If it turns out your sister's being held against her will, this'll be a serious matter indeed. Abduction and enslavement are hanging offenses. But..." It was hard to put this diplomatically. "...maybe, just maybe, Stela isn't telling you everything. If _you_ had to accept a disreputable job to survive, like breaking arms for some loanshark, would you tell her?"

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

Sieghard didn't take the shilling back.

"I'm sure you get your share of folks like that," he said. "If it's like you say and she signed up for it, then there's no problem. Lad'll just have to live with it. And if it's not... Well, that doesn't have to be your problem."

"Keep the coin. For the trouble," he said. "Probably best to to not worry about it." He pulled out a second shilling for Pietro as well.



"I'm not convinced," he told Elsa once they were out of earshot. "One way or the other. We're not gonna learn anything from that one though. If it's as the lad says, I doubt Filomena would've told her doormen."

----------


## -Sentinel-

"I'm not convinced. One way or the other. We're not gonna learn anything from that one though. If it's as the lad says, I doubt Filomena would've told her doormen."

Elsa nodded in agreement. "We need to clear this up, or Jak will keep getting in trouble. If Stela was desperate enough for money to work for Filomena, the last thing she needs is to lose her brother. I'm sure Filomena can be bargained with..."

She kept her mouth shut about Ludo's current scheme.

----------


## LCP

*Out Front*

Pietro and his friend didn't need any more persuading to take Sieghard's schillings. The talkative one thanked him, and they retired back to their posts as the crowd began to disperse. Sieghard made his way back to the others.




> "...maybe, just maybe, Stela isn't telling you everything. If _you_ had to accept a disreputable job to survive, like breaking arms for some loanshark, would you tell her?"


Jax looked up at Elsa, his face already puffing up into one great swollen bruise where Pietro had rearranged his features. "What do you know about it?" he said, clearly still in the mood for a confrontation. "Look at you! In your fancy clothes."

He sunk down, some of the anger starting to leave him. "She - we had a place we could stay. We _were_ surviving. And now I come back, and they've _taken_ it, and you want me to believe this is what she'd want?" His voice broke. "No! It's what they do! They take what's yours, and then they tell you they'll sell you it back..."

He trailed off. Bran patted him on the shoulder.

*Round the Back*

It was easy enough to slip through the side-alleys round to the back of the _Cat_. The old warehouse backed onto the bare mud-flat the retreating Azril had left behind - a few birds perched on beached rowing boats were the only witnesses that seemed to be paying any attention. A bit of careful work with his lockpicks saw the back door swing quietly open.

The door opened into a short hallway, the inner wall nothing more than a thin wooden screen. The end was open, with no door - from around the corner, he could make out the flicker of a small fire, and the squeaking of a spinning wheel. Women's voices were talking.

"...I don't know, some poor boy having a turn for the worse."
"Chose the wrong day for it, with the big one outside. He gives me the creeps."
"I heard it was Madame F who cut his tongue out. For talking back."
"I'd believe it..."

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo crept to the corner and peered around, looking to see if any of the women within matched Stela's description, or if he could slip across to another hiding place or further into the building.

----------


## LCP

*Ludo*

Peering round the corner, Ludo could see the three women who were talking. One sat at a spinning wheel, next to a small pile of wound spindles. The second was tending to the paltry fire in the clay-brick hearth, and the small pot of stew that hung above it. The third just sat with her head in her hands, as if she were nursing the world's worst headache.

None of them matched the quick description Ludo had got of Jak's sister - only the woman by the fire was young enough, and her short, scruffy hair was straw-blonde, not black. All three of them looked tired and thin, their cheap clothes poorly mended. If these were Filomena's people, they clearly weren't being kept as well as her workers at the _Serpent_.

The back-room they were sitting in seemed to be a combination kitchen and living area, with a single long table, and a few wooden chairs scattered over the bare boards of the floor. A small stack of barrels and sacks near the fireplace looked to be their larder. A small grey mouse was sitting at the top of it, watching them with its black button eyes as it furiously nibbled on a kernel of grain. It saw Ludo and darted away - thankfully, the women hadn't.

The back of the room was a new-built wall. It had two doors set into it, one at either end - but there was very little in the way of cover for Ludo to get to either without being seen.

----------


## -Sentinel-

> "She - we had a place we could stay. We _were_ surviving. And now I come back, and they've _taken_ it, and you want me to believe this is what she'd want?" His voice broke. "No! It's what they do! They take what's yours, and then they tell you they'll sell you it back..."


"If they have something that's yours, we'll see to it that you get it back," said Elsa gently. "And if violence is needed, leave that to us. We happen to be pretty good at it."




"Sieghard, I think you should be the one seeing Filomena about this," said Elsa as they walked away from the 'wharehouse'. "I'm sure this can be cleared up without further bloodshed."

It seemed ill-advised for both her and Sieghard to be seen entering or leaving the _Pink Peach_ together, regardless of their actual reason for being there, so she decided it was best if she did not come with him.

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo snuck back out of the building and rejoined the others. "I'll come with you. We're the legal owners of this building, we have a lot of weight to throw round here."

He looked to Brina and Jak. "Maybe sit tight and get your nose seen to. We'll let you know as soon as we know anything."

----------


## RossN

*Jarla*

As mystified by all this as Bardhyl Jarla also followed Ludo, feeling very out of place and conspicuous in her courtier's finery. When the opportunity presented itself she whispered to Ludo: "Who are all these people?"

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"No! It's what they do! They take what's yours, and then they tell you they'll sell you it back..."

"Wasn't hers to give or take," Sieghard grumbled. "What exactly happened. When did they kick you out and how did they do it? And when was the last time you saw your sister?"

----------


## LCP

It was a lot of questions for Jak to answer when his nose was still streaming blood. Brina decided to answer for him.

"Jak said he last saw her here when we headed out west, to get the farmstead started. Now we've got some seeds in the ground and something like a roof over our heads, we came back for the ones we left behind. Jak thought we'd find her here, but... well, you can see what's happened to the place."

"Everyone's gone," Bran volunteered. "We asked around. Word is if you wouldn't work for this 'Filomena', she gave you over to the soldiers," - he pointed across the river, to where the sounds of hammers still rose from the camp around Sforza's new fort - "and if you couldn't work for the soldiers, you were out on the street."

"We found one of them with a begging bowl on Gods' Row," said Brina. "He said he'd seen Stela working here."

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

I'd suggest that if you have more questions for these guys, we can resolve them in bulk, and if you do want to set up any meeting with Filomena, we can cut ahead to that as soon as you're happy you've got whatever info you think is critical.

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"Do you know how many were still in the warehouse when they were forced out? Or whether it was the soldiers who forced them out or Filomena's hirelings?" Sieghard asked. "Is there space enough for all of them at the farmstead if they can be found?"

----------


## LCP

Brian looked slightly taken aback. "No," she said, "we were just looking for our families. I don't... we don't know most of those people." 

"Jak said who was staying there changed week to week anyway," said Bran. He looked to Jak. "Right?"

Jak made a muffled noise of agreement and nodded.

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"I see," Sieghard grumbled. He looked to Ludo. "Anything else you think we need to know?" For his own part, he didn't feel like he knew nearly enough, but doubted he'd learn much more from those present.

*Spoiler*
Show

Unless anyone else can think of anything, I'm out of questions.




"The _Drowned Cat_?" Sieghard asked once they were before Filomena, his annoyance clear in his tone. "The _Serpent_ and _Peach_ were more clever. When were you planning on telling me?"

----------


## LCP

Filomena was in a private office at the _Peach_ - what had once been Greenapple's study. The building had changed a lot, but this room was still familiar enough to remind Sieghard how they'd stood here negotiating the price of a dragon's tooth for Klammenberg, what felt like a lifetime ago.

"Sieghard," said Filomena, looking up from her ledgers and folding away the little half-moon spectacles she'd been reading with. "Always a pleasure." Her deadpan delivery made it difficult to gauge whether she was being sarcastic.

"I wrote to you in the winter, saying if you wouldn't sell, I'd pursue other options," she said, not seeming at all flustered by Sieghard's obvious displeasure. "This was another option."

----------


## LeSwordfish

"Wonderful!" Ludo said, with no trace of a smile. "We just came from completing a favour for Herr Al'Makir. Shall we tell him that we have the deeds and you have a riddle?"

----------


## LCP

"He might find it embarrassing," said Filomena, "since he was the one who signed off on my taking possession."

Opening a ledger, she drew out a folded piece of parchment and opened it in front of Ludo. Immediately, his eye was drawn to Al-Makir's elegant signature at the bottom.

"I told him the truth," she said. "That the place had become occupied by drifters from the Downs; that it was a danger to public order, and likely to be the start of another fire. That if there was an owner, they weren't to be found within the city walls, and were making no efforts towards the building's maintenance or keeping it clear of vagrants." She paused. "I may have left out some other details."

She looked from Sieghard to Ludo, watching their faces closely. "I hope you don't take this personally," she said, "but this is business. You left a void when you killed the old thug who used to run these docks, and if I didn't move in at the _Cat_, someone else would have. It was too good an opportunity to pass up." She crossed her hands flat on the table. "You can take this to Abdul if you want, or Sforza," - Ludo noticed how she didn't call him by his title - "and we can see who has more favours owed, but myself, I think they're going to look more favourably on the place as a tax-paying enterprise than as a den of beggars. Alternatively, we can agree that you _did_ sell me the deeds," she said, "and I can still offer you a reasonable price for them. Out of respect for our past association."

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

If Filomena had expected Sieghard to be surprised, she'd be disappointed. He had suspected something like this from the moment Brina mentioned the soldiers.

"And what would that offer be?" Sieghard asked, his expression unchanged.

----------


## LCP

"Five hundred and thirty crowns," said Filomena.

----------


## -Sentinel-

Elsa returned to the castle and looked for Tatiana, hoping the apprentice had not run off to gods knew where. She could not help the fact that Tshula-Uddiya had been banished without Tatiana's involvement, and she still was not sorry about seizing the moment when it presented itself, but she still felt like she owed the girl _something_ to make up for it.

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

It was much less than she had paid for the Greenapple house, but then again, a warehouse would be worth much less.

"I have a condition," Sieghard said. "There's a girl I'm trying to find and I've heard she's here now. I want to speak with her." He described Stela as Jak had.

----------


## LCP

*At the Pink Peach*

"I have lots of girls on the books these days," said Filomena. "Have you got a name?"

When he told her, she nodded. "There's a Stela at the _Cat_," she said, putting her spectacles back on and opening a battered ledger. "You want to speak with her, be my guest. Just try not to bother her when she's working. The girls at the _Cat_ need every pfennig they can earn."

*Elsa*

Tattie was up on the roof of the keep, watching the scruffy city pigeons that were roosting on the parapet. She looked up when she saw Elsa appear, but gave no other word of greeting.

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"If she's the one I'm looking for, I can't imagine I'll need even an hour of her time," Sieghard replied. "After that, she's free to do as she likes."

"I have the deed in Painford. I could fetch it next time I pass through if you want it, or is the paper Abdul gave you enough?"

----------


## LCP

*At the Pink Peach*

"Send me the deeds," said Filomena, "and I'll send you the funds." She compressed her lips in a humourless smile. "I'm glad to see you take the measured view."

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

If you want to go see Stela now, you can assume you reach her + ask your first questions.

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Elsa*


"Hey," said Elsa softly.

She kept her distances at first, not wanting to scare off the pigeons whose company Tatiana was clearly enjoying.

"I should've had you with me, yesterday," she acknowledged. "In fact, banishing the daemon should have been done much earlier. We waited too long, and that's why it ended up happening... not entirely on my terms. At the time I thought you'd be relieved, but I didn't realize you needed more than reliefyou needed closure. I'm sorry I can't give you that."

She dug into a pocket and found some road biscuits. She crushed one of them into crumbs, which she scattered on the ground for the pigeons. She then approached Tatiana to hand her the other biscuit to feed the birds. A paltry peace offering, but it would have to do for now.

"If you want to talk about it, you should go to Father Hieronymus. He, too, has a... connection with that daemon. A connection I don't share."

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo held up his hand. "Now, hang on, you've moved everything in now. Built a wall and everything. I imagine it's worth a bit more to you not to have to undo all of that and cart it off to whatever other place you'd have to get if Al'Makir agrees to us."

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

Rolling Haggle vs 79 I think? (1d100)[*74*]

----------


## LCP

*At the Pink Peach*

"You've been visiting the _Cat_, then?" Filomena raised her eyebrows at Ludo. "I would have thought you could afford the _Peach_."

Cracking her knuckles, she sat back in her chair. "It's true, I've had to spend a fair amount already fixing up the place," she said. "But I don't see why I should be paying you for that when I was the one who did the work. You seriously expect me to believe Abdul would seize it back for you?" She shook her head. "I think you're living in the clouds, Herr Stubbs. Let's talk down on the ground."

Some strenuous haggling brought her price up to six hundred and thirty-six. Ludo sensed some grudging respect from Filomena that he had asked - or perhaps more that he had succeeded.

*Elsa*

Tattie took the biscuit, but didnt seem to quite catch Elsas intention - she took a bite out of it instead, her eyes still on the birds.

Its alright, she said, quietly. There was a long pause, broken only by the cooing of pigeons, and the occasional loud flutter of their wings. At least shes gone.

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Elsa with Tatiana*


"At least she's gone," said Tatiana.

_Hopefully,_ thought Elsa.

"We're going on a trip soon," she said, walking over to the parapet to look down at the tiny people below. "Me, Sieghard, Ludo, and a fellow by the name of Bardhyl. I'd like you to come too, but it's not an obligation. We'll be looking for a wanderer who knows more than most about the threat from the Pale Waste. But first, I need to return to Putbad to fetch our horses. I should be back shortly."

She opened her purse and handed Tatiana a gold crown. "Here. Spend it on whatever you want while I'm gone. Maybe a pair of new boots, with change to spare? It's worth twenty silver shillings," she added helpfully, aware that Tatiana was not too familiar with this coin and its value.




*Elsa in the dungeon*


After leaving Tatiana, Elsa made a quick stop by the kitchen to grab a bowl of Bretonnian onion soup, a pork sausage and a mug of light ale. She then headed down to the holding cells to talk to Sanne Raven-Cry about the rumors concerning her disappeared mentor.

----------


## LCP

*Elsa*

The one-legged gaoler was building a house of cards when Elsa entered. Rising to greet her, he knocked the table just enough to topple it, and she heard some colourful Tilean profanities shed not heard before.

Rummaging on his ring of keys, he led Elsa back into the cells. Some of the cells she remembered seeing occupied in the aftermath of the bread riots were now empty again, and it smelt worse down here than she remembered - but Sanne was still there, chained up in the last cell at the back. She raised her head just a little, looking up at Elsa through a veil of matted hair - if she had the energy to do more, she was conserving it for now.

<_You want to talk in private, yes?_> said the gaoler, cheery as ever. <_If she tries anything, you just shout and Ill come running._>

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

A little more satisfied after Ludo's fast talking, Sieghard departed and made his way back to what used to be his warehouse. After a bit of talk and a shrug from Pietro, he was inside and soon found a girl that matched the description.

"You Stela?" Sieghard asked. He lowered his voice a bit to not be overheard. "There's a boy outside who was looking for you. Says he's your brother. He seemed worried about you."

----------


## -Sentinel-

<_If she tries anything, you just shout and I'll come running._>

_<I'm confident I can handle her on my own, but thank you, kind sir,>_ said Elsa, deadpan.

She sat cross-legged on the filthy floor in front of Sanne and raised the bowl of onion soup. "Here. I can feed it to you." She dipped her wooden spoon in the soup, lightly blew on it to cool it down, and lifted it to the prisoner's dry lips.

"There's a hill man in town," she said softly. "A fellow by the name of Bardhyl, perhaps you know him? Stocky, black beard, tattoos, easy smile?"

----------


## LCP

*Sieghard*

The inside of the _Drowned Cat_ was a far cry from the _Peach_. Yes, Filomenas people had fixed the place up - but there were few rich colours or soft furnishings here. The yawning space of the warehouse had been boxed in with cheap wooden walls, set with rows of narrow doors.

The old woman at the door looked twice at Sieghards weapons, but Pietro waved him through. They took him to a room on the upper floor, where a tall, plain-featured girl was sitting on the edge of a narrow bed. She looked up in surprise when Sieghard opened the door, and there was no disguising her expression of alarm. Viggo had told Sieghard often enough that he had an intimidating face.




> "You Stela?" Sieghard asked. He lowered his voice a bit to not be overheard. "There's a boy outside who was looking for you. Says he's your brother. He seemed worried about you."


Jak? she said, more startled than before. Jaks here?

She looked Sieghard up and down, clearly still absorbing what hed told her. Sorry, I dont who are you, sir? she asked, in a small voice. Why wouldnt he come himself?

*Elsa*

Sanne was still proud - but from the way her ribs showed through her filthy rags, she was clearly on the edge of starvation. She could only hold out for a minute or two before she shuffled closer to the bars and allowed herself to be fed.




> "There's a hill man in town," she said softly. "A fellow by the name of Bardhyl, perhaps you know him? Stocky, black beard, tattoos, easy smile?"


"Who?" she said. Her voice was little more than a cracked whisper. Lifting her head, she fixed her piercing blue eyes on Elsa - the only part of her that still showed some colour through the grime. 

"There's a lot of hill men," she said. "But the only... _Bardil_... I heard of is a dead man."

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

Sieghard nodded. "He tried to. You hear the noise outside a bit ago? He was a bit more aggressive about it than was smart," he answered honestly. "If you want to, I could take you to see him."

----------


## -Sentinel-

"There's a lot of hill men. But the only... _Bardil_... I heard of is a dead man."

Elsa shrugged. "Perhaps _Bardhyl_ isn't his real name. But speaking of dead men, he believes Wadim has returned."

She paused to give Sanne time to process this information, then went on:

"He claims to be a... Crow Talker? Raven Speaker. Just like Wadim was. And that he has dreams that point to Wadim being alive. He found a pouch full of bird bones that he claims belonged to Wadim, and also tells rumors of a one-eyed wanderer, in the west of the Downlands. So I'll go try to find Wadim. I thought you deserved to know."

----------


## LCP

*Sieghard*

Stela sat there for a moment with her mouth hanging open, torn between different answers. At last, she nodded. She got up, pulling on a threadbare shawl, and followed Sieghard out.

The three travellers were waiting up at the north end of the docks, sitting watching the carpenters on the piers while Brina tried her best to splint Jak's nose. Her requests for him to hold still quickly came to nothing as he caught sight of Sieghard and Stela - leaping to his feet, he rushed over to his sister and embraced her, probably getting some blood on her clothes in the process. She hugged him back.

"Jak!" she exclaimed. "What happened to your _face_?"

"Those thugs wouldn't let me in to see you!" he said. "The commander had to straighten them out - it's _their_ faces you should have seen when he showed up!"

The two siblings fell to talking - Jak doing most of it, broken nose or no. Exchanging glances with Sieghard, Brina gave him an appreciative nod.

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Do you want to hang about to hear Jak & Stela's conversation, or do you want to leave them to it?


*Elsa*

It took a while before Sanne responded. When she did, she spoke slowly - though maybe just to spare her voice from too much exertion.

"That would be him," she said. "The dead man. He was a Raven Speaker... or he wanted to be." She coughed, and her chains clinked as she sat back against the wall. "I suppose the dead troubling the living is nothing new, hey?"

She waited a little while before she offered her explanation. "Not all the hill-folk loved the Jarl," she said. "When we first arrived in the hills, there was a... falling-out, between Wadim and his apprentice. Wadim thought Rorik was the future, and the other didn't. There was no love lost there. The old man told us he was dead." She paused again, longer this time. "You say he's _looking_ for Wadim?"

----------


## -Sentinel-

"When we first arrived in the hills, there was a... falling-out, between Wadim and his apprentice. Wadim thought Rorik was the future, and the other didn't. There was no love lost there. The old man told us he was dead."

Now _that_ was interesting. Had Bardhyl even mentioned that he was once Wadim's apprentice? That seemed like a rather important thing to omit.

"You say he's _looking_ for Wadim?" asked Sanne.

"Yes," said Elsa. "Says he wants to return Wadim to his people. He's asked us to come with him."

_But is this what he really wants?_ she now wondered.

----------


## LCP

*Elsa*

Sanne tilted her head back against the wall and closed her eyes. "I'd say Wadim's dead too," she said, "but it seems my record there is... not so good." She swallowed to wet her cracked throat. "If you do find him, tell him I'm here."

The silence that followed was long enough that for a moment Elsa thought the Norscan might be drifting off to sleep - but then she cracked one eyelid to look at Elsa again. "There's something else, hey?" she said. "Something changed about you, _vitki._ I can smell it." She opened her other eye. "Something happened?"

----------


## -Sentinel-

"If you do find him, tell him I'm here."

"I will," said Elsa. She gently brought the mug of ale to Sanne's lips and tilted it to let the Norscan wet her throat.

After a long silence, Sanne said abruptly: "Something changed about you, _vitki_. I can smell it. Something happened?"

Elsa blinked in utter confusionand alarm. She raked her brain to remember how she could possibly have changed since her last visit to the dungeon.

"I... uh... Not a _literal_ smell, I hope?" No, come to think of it, it was hard to believe Sanne could smell much of anything apart from the stench of this place. "Is there no way you can narrow it down for me?"

----------


## LCP

*Elsa*

Sanne slowly but surely drained the mug. "If I knew," she said, quietly, "I wouldn't be asking, would I?"

"It's like... the roll of the waves, when the storm is about to break," she said. "Or the sway of the grass after the wind has passed. Nothing you can pin down, but when you feel it, you know. Or... perhaps you don't, if you grow up south of the shadow." She looked at Elsa again. "We have a saying among the Skael, that it's a fool who seeks the eye of the gods, but a coward who hides from it. I think the eye of the Eagle is on you, _vitki_." She gave the faintest hint of a smile. "Or maybe your new friend would say the eye of the Raven."

----------


## -Sentinel-

"...I see," said Elsa, not sure if the attention of the gods was good or bad news. The eye of the Eagle? The eye of the Raven? The raven was a symbol of Morr... but there was another, more sinister god who was also associated with birds.

Reluctantly, as if uttering her dreadful suspicions would make them true, she said: "I helped banish a daemon yesterday. One that served the Changer of Ways. Or at least I _think_ it's banished..."

----------


## LCP

*Elsa*

Sanne remained silent for a while, taking in what Elsa had said. "Well," she said at last. "Don't you lead an exciting life, fire woman."

She seemed content to leave it there. "If the Eagle has plans for you, you'll find out soon enough," she said, resting her head back against the wall. "...Did you bring any more soup?"

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Elsa*

"Well. Don't you lead an exciting life, fire woman."

Elsa barked out a mirthless laugh. "That I do. I'd complain, but right now you're pretty much the last person in the Reaches who'd sympathize with my plight."

"...Did you bring any more soup?"

"There's some left, yes." Elsa fed Sanne the rest of the soup and the sausage. "I'll see you again when I return from our search. Try not to die... I still have hope that a good reason to have you freed will come up eventually, and there's a small chance Wadim will provide it for us. If we find him, that is."

She got up to leave. This short visit had been... interesting.



*Elsa, Sieghard and Ludo*

Later that day, Elsa met up with Sieghard and Ludo for supper and shared with them what Sanne had told her about Bardhylthat he had been Wadim's apprentice before Sanne, until Jarl Rorik's arrival caused a split between master and apprentice.

"Seems strange that Bardhyl failed to mention that, doesn't it?" she said. "I don't know if I trust his motives."

----------


## LCP

*Sieghard*

Jak and Stela's conversation took a while, proceeding by meandering paths rather than getting straight to any particular point. Jak was full of news of how things were out in the Downs - it sounded like Brina and the others were making a decent go of things with their farmstead. Stela was more reluctant to talk about how things had been for her in the city. She clearly wasn't proud of the point her life had come to, but Jak wasn't tactful enough not to ask.

"What are you doing staying on in that place, sis? Did they threaten you? Did they hurt you?"

"It's work," said Stela, looking down at the ground. "It keeps a roof over my head."

"We had work before!" said Jak. "Not great work, but - "

"Things are changing faster than you know round here, Jak," said Stela. "The work we used to get down at the south gate, that's barely enough to eat. And we had a free roof over our heads then." She looked back south, down the bank towards the _Cat_. "It was this or end up slaving on the Tileans' fort over the bridge." She took a deep breath to calm herself. "They say they're working folks there straight into their graves. Mira told me, people like us can't afford to be proud. Better to be on your back than breaking it."

"You don't have to do either," said Jak, firmly. He took her hands in his. "Come with us. We're gathering up all the folks we left behind, here and in the forest. It's not much out west, but it's better than this."

Stela shook her head, still not meeting his gaze. "I can't, Jak. I owe... I owe people money, if I just up and go..."

"What people?"

"People who'll want it back. You growing gold crowns out there?" She looked at her brother with wide eyes, begging him to understand. "Madame F's a terror, but - she pays."

"_What people?_" Jak didn't seem like he was willing to let the matter go. Stela threw up her hands in frustration.

"Moneylenders, Jak! People who'll break more'n just noses if you go charging in at 'em." She put her hands over her face. "I want to come with you, Jak, I do - but I can't. I can't. Please, just - you've got to understand. You've got to go."

----------


## LeSwordfish

"How much?" Ludo asked, making both Jak and Stela jump. He was able to listen very quietly when he wanted.

----------


## LCP

Stela seemed a little reluctant to answer - but she had just said she couldn't afford to be proud. She looked to Jak and the others for some cue. Brina nodded at her.

"Three crowns, two schillings and fivepence," said Stela. "That's what it was the last time I paid."

----------


## LeSwordfish

"A friend of Brina's is honorary Painford people," Ludo said. "Were there other people in there with similar debts?"

----------


## LCP

"Um... yeah, I think so," said Stela. "I mean, not that I know what everyone owes... but there's at least a few."

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"Ludo..." Sieghard interrupted. He glanced at Jak, Stela, and Brina, then lowered his voice. "We _can't_ do what you're thinking. Word gets out and there'll be no end of people expecting what they think is their share. And when the money's gone and the people are still coming, what then?"

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo opened his mouth to object, and then closed it again, a little sourly. He drew four crowns from the payment Filomena had made and handed them over. "If anyone asks where you got the money... leave my name out of it, maybe."

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"I ain't telling you not to help people," Sieghard muttered when he saw Ludo's expression. "Just... Be smart about it is all. There's only so much we can do and we can't have people risking themselves coming to us and then having to turn them away."

"It was your money, understand?" he said, pointing at Jak. "Think up some way you earned it and then all of you stick to the story."

----------


## LCP

The looks on Stela and Jak's faces were ones of surprise, gratitude - and a little confusion at the request for secrecy. It took them a little while to find the words to say thank you. Stela was clearly wondering why they were helping them at all.

"That's very kind of you, Herr Stubbs," said Brina. "Not a kindness that'll be soon forgotten, I'm sure."

She exchanged a glance with Bran. "...I suppose we'll be headed down to Painford next, to get our folk who are still left there. Were they doing alright, when you were last there yourself?"

----------


## LeSwordfish

"I'm setting off for there soon," Ludo said. "Would be happy to have some companionship on the road."

"Last time we saw Painford, Sforza himself had just left, going south, so if anyone had any problems they were keeping it to themselves. Branka's little one's doing well, got his first tooth in. Mirana's been looking after the goats while Ivan's been sick."

----------


## LCP

Brina was pleased to hear Ludo's news - a much more evident and straightforward appreciation than the wary respect she'd shown for their intervention with Pietro. "Ranald must be with us today, then, that we crossed paths with you," she said. "We couldn't ask for better company to travel in."

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

I'm taking it that you guys will want to play out Elsa's discussion about Bardhyl first, but let me know when you're ready to move ahead to your respective journeys. I'm assuming you'll set out the following morning.

2 things I'm not clear on atm: will Elsa be taking Olga with her to Putbad? And will Sieghard be accompanying Ludo & Jarla to Painford?

----------


## LCP

*Konigstag, 27th Pflugzeit*

On the morning of Konigstag, the party split up to go their separate ways: Jarla and Ludo south to Painford, and Elsa upriver to Putbad to fetch her horses. There was no need for goodbyes - they knew theyd be seeing each other again soon enough.

*Elsa*

The earliest riverboat that Elsa could find departing for Putbad was called the _Stirpike_. Just like the boat that had taken her south, it was carrying a complement of guards - rough men and women who looked like theyd have been more at home in the company of No-Nose Dragos than the well-heeled merchants who made up Elsas fellow passengers.

Its ridiculous we have to travel like this, said the best-dressed among them - a woman who claimed to be from the Jewellers Guild. She was travelling with a guard of her own, a hulking fellow with an iron-bound strongbox strapped across his back. The Prince will have to do something about it. I mean, what are the Reaches coming to when even the Azril isnt safe?

"Always been bandits in the Karst, said another. The guilders could clear them out, if they stumped up the coin to get a few men together. Theyve done it before.

I heard they already tried, said a third. Whoevers leading this bunch isnt making it easy. Heard theyre calling them the Ghost. There was a pause as the others looked at him, waiting for an explanation. On account of disappearing.

The passengers conversation was interrupted by the crew getting ready to cast off, a couple of boatmen chivvying them out of the way. Worming out past the other vessels that crowded the ends of the piers, the _Stirpike_ dipped her oars and began pulling north.

*Bardhyl*

While the others were travelling, Bardhyl had some work to do in town. Sandu didnt look happy to see him again - but then Sandu rarely looked happy to see anyone.

You know the _Green Dragons_ not a ferry, he said, when Bardhyl had given him the outline of their plans for Gina. Theres plenty of boats on these docks wholl take anyone up that way if you put a few schillings in their hand. He sighed. But youre asking a smuggler, so Im guessing you want her smuggled, is that right?

He paused for a while in thought, chewing on the inside of his cheek. Just one question. Is this the paying kind of favour? He raised his red eyebrows at Bardhyl. Only the wifes going to start asking me why she married me again if I do too many more of the other kind.



*Angestag, 28th Pflugzeit - Elsa*

The _Stirpike_ got past the Knives without the Ghost making an appearance. With the river so low, the current was weak, and the boatmen on the oars made good time against it. They arrived in Putbad early on Angestag afternoon.

The Pool of Putbad was crowded with boats, many of which Elsa thought hadn't moved since the last time she'd seen them. The mighty Silver Falls were now so reduced that by the time the water reached the bottom it was little more than mist; as a consequence, the hike up the winding cliffside path to the high town was unusually dry.

The horses were in good health, and Bastard even seemed pleased to see Elsa again - which was to say, he only tried to bite her a little bit. 



*Festag, 29th Pflugzeit - Ludo & Jarla*


It was late on Festag when Ludo and Jarla reached Painford. With Brina and the others on foot, it had been a leisurely journey even for Ludo's pony.

On the road, Brina and the others had shared a few stories of how things were getting on at their farmstead - as much for Stela's benefit as for Ludo's. It sounded like things were going alright, for all that the drought showed no sign of breaking. They were close enough to the Teeth that they'd had a brush or two with the goblins, but they didn't seem too concerned. "Too many of us for the little beasts to get hold," opined Bran. "You've just got to be careful when you're out by your lonesome."

On arriving in town, Ludo and Jarla had barely got down out of the saddle when Hanna came hurrying over to fill Ludo in on where things stood with Gina. Shes in an old charcoal-burners hut, about five minutes out into the woods, she said. Shes bouncing off the walls a bit, but its keeping her out of the public view.

Jarla, meanwhile, had noticed there was a horse tied up outside Gavrils. She was pretty sure she recognised it as the lean old nag that Jacques had been riding when he left Savonne with the hunt.

Hanna saw where she was looking, and gave a small nod. He turned up this morning, he said. Says he's headed for Savonne with messages from the Prince. Doesnt seem in much of a hurry though.

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"If you want to check on the girl and let her know what's going on, I can keep the singer busy," Sieghard suggested. He turned to Hanna. "Where is he now?"



"I'm sorry that I wasn't here to greet you herr..." Sieghard realized he couldn't remember the singer's name. "But there was some business in the north I needed to see to and I didn't expect you to return north so soon. I'm surprised the princess let you leave her side. I've heard she's fond of you."

*Spoiler*
Show

Sieghard is also joining the Painford group. Apologies for not saying so sooner. Busy time of year.

----------


## LCP

*Painford, 29th Pflugzeit*

"He's still inside with Gavril," said Hanna. "Don't think he's much used to hard marching."

Jacques was indeed inside the hostel, nursing a cup of wine. He looked up at Sieghard entered.

"That is very good of you to say, my lord steward," he said, brushing back his black curls with a preening air. "Of course, I was reluctant to leave their highness' side - but the Prince required a _trustworthy_ messenger to take the news of their return back to the city. They will be only a day or two behind me, I believe."

----------


## LeSwordfish

*Elsa, Sieghard, and Ludo - 26th*
"I'm not sure I trust him at all," Ludo said. "That said... if he wants to drag us into the karst for some reason, I at least want to know what that reason is. If he's an agent of the vampire, he might know where Mala is, and if he was loyal to Rorik... could do more effective things than lure out and kill us."

Ludo on the Road - 28th
"Knew a trader who went out wearing this massive tall steel helmet." Ludo said. "Had a spike on top like two feet tall. His theory was that the goblins would think he was bigger and stay away. It worked for a little while, they left him alone."

"What happened to him in the end?" Ortwin asked.

"Struck by lightning."

*Painford - 29th*
"The prince is coming back so soon?" Ludo asked. "I thought he was going all the way to Mirino?"

----------


## LCP

*Painford, 29th Pflugzeit*

Jacques looked interested to see Ludo - and did a poor job of hiding it. "Oh no, no," he said. "No sense in travelling all that way when there is plenty of fresh air and game in the Vale. It's very green there now, after the rains they had in the hills. Although there are too many... how do you call them? _Les sauterelles_." He imitated the noise of a cricket. "Myself, I detest insects."

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Elsa, Ludo and Sieghard*




> "I'm not sure I trust him at all," Ludo said. "That said... if he wants to drag us into the karst for some reason, I at least want to know what that reason is. If he's an agent of the vampire, he might know where Mala is, and if he was loyal to Rorik... could do more effective things than lure out and kill us."


"I do intend to follow him out there," said Elsa, "but we need to keep a close eye on him. Maybe ask him how well he knows Wadim, and see if he tells us the truth. But that can wait."



*Traveling upriver*

Though she considered bandit-hunting to be beneath her at this point, Elsa listened with some interest to the tales of the 'Ghost'. Arne Golden-Hair, former Prince Belehir and Gunda were all unaccounted for, and all had sufficient motive to turn to banditry. Then again, this could be someone new.

"How long has there been talk of this 'Ghost'?" she inquired, leaning towards the conversation.

"Have they been hitting specific kinds of shipments? Do you know someone who's been hit and lived to tell about it?"

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

Gossip 44: (d100)[*14*]
Fortune: (d100)[*8*]




*In Putbad*

Elsa spent her late afternoon in Putbad running some housekeeping errands, including the literal 'house-keeping' of paying next month's rent. At dusk, she took both horses out into the fields of the Uplands to let them stretch their legs and eat some of the tender grass of spring before the return to Savonne.

After nightfall, she put on makeup to conceal her tattoos and visited an inn near the upper port to gamble for small stakes and listen to what the boatmen were saying about the low river, the state of commerce, and whatever was going on in the upstream princedoms.

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

Untrained Gamble 38. Elsa is not wagering more than 10 shillings total. (d100)[*30*]

Is it Gossip 44 or Perception 75 to just listen passively to rumors? Anyway here's a roll: (d100)[*41*]
And here's a re-roll: (d100)[*83*]

I don't really have any other plans in Putbad, so if the others finish their stuff before I post again, feel free to have Elsa return to Savonne with the horses.

*Edit:* Some pretty solid rolls!

----------


## rax

*Konigstag, 27th Pflugzeit*

"Nothing gets past you, Sandu my man. You'll be carrying paying passengers and I fully expect you can count on a decent gratuity to ease your good lady wife's worries as well. A couple of my men will be coming along to keep an eye on the girl and speed her on her way once you make Putbad," Bardhyl grinned.

"By the way, I hear there's bandit troubles up the river these days. Some fellow the call 'The Ghost'? You know anything about that?" he asked the smuggler.

----------


## LeSwordfish

*Ludo, Sieghard, Elsa*
"He'll find us pretty hard to ambush, I tell you that much."

*Painford*
Ludo nodded thoughtfully. "Well, I won't have it said that we're ungracious hosts in Painford - what are you drinking?"

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

Jacques doesn't like Ludo much but I wonder if Irene might have let something slip near him, or some other reason for him to be giving Ludo the eye. I want to give him a few drinks, butter him up a bit, and see if I can get him to say what it was. Probably Charm vs 92 (1d100)[*11*] or possibly Gossip vs 72, probably with some kind of ruined-his-life penalty.

----------


## RossN

*Festag, 29th Pflugzeit - Ludo & Jarla*

Jarla who had entered just after Ludo smiled at Jacques: "It's been too long Jacques. So what word from their Highnesses?" She tried to look diffident as she added: "How is my dear friend the princepessa?"

----------


## LCP

*27th Pflugzeit*

*Elsa*

As was so often the case, Elsa sensed a little reluctance on the part of her fellow passengers to talk to the Prince's infamous fire wizard. On the deck of the _Stirpike_, however, they had nowhere to go. Nervous though they might be in her presence, none of these worthy merchants wanted to give the appearance that they personally were ignoring her.

"There's been three boats taken since the coronation," said the man who had spoken most authoritatively. "That's what I heard - and it was the last one that got the guilders to go searching for the wreckers." He shook his head. "Don't know what they were carrying. If any of the crew got away, I haven't heard of them making it back to Putbad."

*Bardhyl*




> "Nothing gets past you, Sandu my man. You'll be carrying paying passengers and I fully expect you can count on a decent gratuity to ease your good lady wife's worries as well. A couple of my men will be coming along to keep an eye on the girl and speed her on her way once you make Putbad," Bardhyl grinned.


"How much are we talking here?" said Sandu "I don't know what your interest is in this girl, but if she's anything to do with that lot you asked me to introduce you to, I'll bet she's trouble." He kept his eyebrows raised. "If this is a no-questions-asked sort of deal, then I've got to charge you top rate. Twelve crowns."




> "By the way, I hear there's bandit troubles up the river these days. Some fellow the call 'The Ghost'? You know anything about that?" he asked the smuggler.


"Heard about that, did you?" said Sandu. "Hope you're not looking to move in on that business yourself. Moving goods up the river is difficult enough these days as it is."

He sighed. "The Knives've always been a good spot for wreckers. Now the river's so low, the big boats have got to go round 'em at a snail's pace. It's like a red rag to a bull. And you know as well as anyone, there's too many lads sloshing about after the wars who've been shown how to use a weapon, but don't have anyone paying 'em for it any more." He knocked back a swig from his drink. "Heard there was some muster of guild guards went out into the rocks to flush this lot out, but hunting bandits in the Karst is a fool's errand. Too many hiding places."

"Haven't had any trouble with them myself so far. The _Dragon_ can still get through that stretch at a fair lick. River gets much lower, maybe I'll start worrying." He shrugged. "If we've got to start paying a toll to keep the wreckers sweet, I've done that before. Price of doing business."


*Elsa, 28th Pflugzeit*

Elsa found a card circle at the _Silver Lady_, and to her pleasure found herself walking away with six schillings more than she'd staked. The talk at the inn was dominated by the still-falling level of the Azril - traders concerned about how much longer their boats would be able to traverse the Knives at all, and locals muttering about Azriller withdrawing her favour.

"You know they had a big ceremony at the temple down there in Savonne?" said one player, a white-bearded old riverman who seemed to know his way around a deck of cards. "Asking the gods for rain. Fat lot of good that did."
"It's the monks here we ought to be asking for answers," said another. "She's their river, ain't she?"

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Rumour-gathering is pretty much the core use of Gossip.


*Painford, 29th Pflugzeit*

"My lady Schreiber!" said Jacques, leaping to his feet and bowing low to Jarla as he saw her enter. "Too long indeed! What a pleasure it is to see you here - I was expecting to find you in the city."

Jacques had seemed suspicious of Ludo's hospitality, but Jarla's appearance seemed to ameliorate any ill-will he felt towards the halfling at least enough for him not to turn down the offer of free drinks. As he chatted away to Jarla, Ludo kept him plied with flattery and alcohol, waiting for him to let something slip. For Jacques' part, some part of him clearly revelled in the attention.

"Oh, the _principessa_ is doing well, tolerably well. I was coming to tell you, my lady, they are returning to Savonne - I thought you would want to have everything prepared. I think they will be leaving Manann's Keep tomorrow." He paused, and then with a nonchalant air that Ludo was _sure_ was very bad acting, airily asked: "Have you heard any news of the runaway? The _principessa's_ serving girl - you know she is still very concerned about the poor thing."

----------


## RossN

*Painford, 29th Pflugzeit*

"That soon? Oh... wonderful," Jarla replied, frozen smile on her face. "And yes I suppose I must return to Savonne to prepare."

She didn't risk glancing at Ludo but instead paused a moment, before asking in excited tones that suggested she was hearing it for the first time: "What is this about Irene's girl?"

----------


## LCP

*Painford, 29th Pflugzeit*

Jacques clapped his hand to his forehead. "_Sainte Dame!_ Of course, you haven't heard. My apologies, my lady. It happened here, on the way down." He gestured expansively around, as if to take in all of Painford. "The _principessa_ had an, ah, episode - she felt unwell. The fear was that she had been poisoned, but she recovered very shortly. Perhaps something she ate, _oui?_ But this serving-girl, one of the _principessa's_ maids, she disappeared. I don't believe she's been seen since." He looked to Ludo. "Unless you have any news to share, monsieur... Stoobs, was it?"

----------


## LeSwordfish

"I've been out of town," Ludo said, butter not melting in his mouth, thinking a series of vicious curses that now they would need to wait for Jacques to leave before travelling with their guest. "You probably know more than I do...?"

----------


## LCP

*Painford, 29th Pflugzeit*

Jacques gave an expressive shrug. "Myself, also. Perhaps the lord steward knows," he said, looking to Sieghard. "In any case, I am only asking because the _principessa_ looked so worried, you know. I must ride on for Savonne tomorrow." He glanced towards the door. "I would set out today, but that wretched horse has jarred my bones almost out of their sockets. I tell you, my lady, if I can find the man in the city who sold it to me, I will give him a piece of my mind."

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"If there's any sign of the maid, we'll be sure to send word immediately," Sieghard answered. "I know how much the principessa must care for the girl. And after all she's been through, I'm sure it weighs even more heavily." He had been watching Jacques drink and couldn't imagine the scrawny minstrel was good at holding his liquor. "You say she's recovering well though?" he raised his own cup. "To her health!" then after draining it and giving the others a moment to do the same, he grabbed a second, "And to the prince as well!"

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Traveling upriver*

"If any of the crew got away, I haven't heard of them making it back to Putbad."

Elsa's eyebrows went up. Robbery was one thing, but wholesale slaughter was another. "Well, they certainly won't take _this_ boat."




*28th Pflugzeit - At the Silver Lady*

Elsa stayed out of the conversation, not wanting to draw attention to herself, but her concern about the drought grew. Clearly Nahorek still had the ability to kill hundreds, even without a physical body. But what could be done against a spirit? This was why they needed Wadim and his knowledge. Time was running short. A second lean year in a row would be a disaster, especially if Sforza still planned to launch another costly campaign.




*29th Pflugzeit*

Though she had originally planned to return to Savonne quickly, Elsa decided to remain in Putbad another day to ask the guilders what they knew about this 'Ghost'. She put on her fancy black-and-gold garb and paid an official visit to the various guildhalls. Finding them mostly empty since it was Festag, she instead knocked on Leona Groz' door, trusting that the guilders' daughter had an ear to the ground for this sort of thing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Festag _is_ the equivalent of Sunday, right?

----------


## LCP

*29th Pflugzeit*

*Painford*

Jacques echoed Sieghard's toast with gusto. "Not too bad, this Thornwood wine," he said, when he had finished his second cup. "Not too bad at all."

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

If your aim is to get Jacques drunk with peer pressure, then if you specify how drunk + give me a Consume Alcohol test I can tell you how successful you are + how long that takes. Otherwise, ball's in your court - Jacques is just hanging out in the hostel while he recovers from the ride up from Manann's Keep.


*Putbad*

Elsa found Leona at home. "Magister," she said, welcoming Elsa inside. "To what do I owe the pleasure?"

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Elsa and Leona*

"Lady Groz," said Elsa, returning the formal address. "I won't take too much of your time on this fine Festag. I'm here on semi-official business... Can we sit? Eberhard can attend, it's really no trouble at all."

Once she was seated and with a cup of wine, she dived right into the matter. "I'm well aware, of course, that banditry on the Azril has increased of late. But on my way here, the boatmen were speaking of an elusive figure they call the 'Ghost', and that's news to me. I presume the guilders are talking about it too?"

----------


## rax

*27th Pflugzeit*

"Twelve crowns!? Sandu my friend, are you _trying_ to make me look bad? If I go back to our mutual friends and tell them I agreed to a price like that, they'll think I've gone soft in the head! If I were you, I'd think of a new number and remember that if you do this right, some of the most powerful people in the Reaches will owe you a big favour. In fact, they'll owe us _both_ a favour," Bardhyl countered with a wink.

"Me, turn wrecker? No fear, much too stationary for my tastes. I prefer to keep on the move, do a little business here, a little business there, and ride on before anyone gets too upset," he explained grandly. "So you've not heard anything about who 'the Ghost' might be? How about where they're moving the loot?"

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"Help yourself to it," Sieghard suggested, unusually affably. He passed Jacques another cup and grabbed one for himself. "And tell us, how have things been in Manaan's Keep. We haven't had any news from the south since... well, the trouble with the vampire."

*Spoiler*
Show




> If your aim is to get Jacques drunk with peer pressure, then if you specify how drunk + give me a Consume Alcohol test I can tell you how successful you are + how long that takes. Otherwise, ball's in your court - Jacques is just hanging out in the hostel while he recovers from the ride up from Manann's Keep.


So drunk he can't walk without help. I don't think he's necessarily conscious of it, but whatever errand Irene has him on is no doubt something bad for us. I see a couple of ways getting him absolutely sloppy could be used, so we'll start with the drinks and go from there.

(1d100)[*88*] vs 51
(1d100)[*22*] reroll if needed.

----------


## LCP

*Bardhyl, 27th Pflugzeit*




> "Twelve crowns!? Sandu my friend, are you _trying_ to make me look bad? If I go back to our mutual friends and tell them I agreed to a price like that, they'll think I've gone soft in the head! If I were you, I'd think of a new number and remember that if you do this right, some of the most powerful people in the Reaches will owe you a big favour. In fact, they'll owe us _both_ a favour," Bardhyl countered with a wink.


Sandu shrugged. Tell em what you want, Bardhyl. What would I want that lot owing me favours for? He shook his head. Ive got my boat, Ive got my crew - all I wants to be left alone.

No questions asked, right? Thats what were talking about here. Which I assume means this girls got someone looking for her. He held up his hands. Not that Im asking. No questions and all. But you want me to take that risk - stick my neck out not knowing how far - then twelve crowns is your price.

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

This is pretty much the core use of Haggle, and Charm already has a lot of strings to its bow, so Ive got to say no to the substitution. Its a Basic skill though so you can still give it a shot.




> "So you've not heard anything about who 'the Ghost' might be? How about where they're moving the loot?"


Oh yeah, thats why they call them the Ghost, said Sandu, with deadpan sarcasm. Because they tell every Thom, Dierk and Heinrich their business. He shook his head. "I don't know them and they don't know me, and long may that continue."


*29th Pflugzeit*

*Painford*

Jacques seemed happy to drink up, as long as the drinks were on his hosts. He held forth with great authority on the tedious details of the Sforzas stay in the Vale. For the most part, it sounded like he had been on the sidelines, finding locals to feel superior to while the Prince was out with the hunt - not that he put it that way.

As he drank more, his tales got more grandiose and self-regarding, until he seemed to be implying that the Sforzas were practically begging him on bended knee to educate them in their musical tastes. You know, personally, I think Fieromontes greatest work was _after_ he left the opera house, he said, spilling a little from his cup as he gesticulated - it was probably his fourth or fifth. _Originalité_. That is what matters, _n..._ hic! _...non?_

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Jacques isnt a competitive drinker, so it will take an hour or two to get him probably cant-stand-up sloshed. With that roll, you can assume you succeed if you stick with it. Id like to see Jarla check in to this scene though, since shes on the friendliest terms with Jacques and might have her own thoughts on how to deal with him.


*Putbad*

Ive heard something about it, yes, said Leona. Obviously no-ones happy if their cargos at risk. There was an attempt to flush them out with some of the guilds guards, but I dont think it came to much. She glanced back over her shoulder. You can speak to Axel if you want - he went with them.

Roth was more than happy to report on the guilders abortive bandit hunt. Not much to say, really, Magister, he said, in his usual brisk military style. They probably got wind that we were coming, which wouldnt have been difficult. And those rocks are so full of hidey-holes that the Huntsmarshal himself would have a damned hard time finding you there if you didnt want to be found. He chewed the end of his moustache. Thats not to say the lads we had were all Wulfharts, either. Its a cushy job, standing guard on guild houses and strongboxes. Most of em were keen to head back.

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Elsa in Putbad*

Elsa asked a question she had already asked the boatmen, hoping the guilders were better informed: "The fellow on the _Stirpike_ said he didn't know any survivors of the Ghost's strikes. Do _you_ know of any? And those who didn't returnare they still missing, or were they found dead?"

She listened to the answer, then asked: "Do we know if the bandits are after a specific kind of cargo?"

----------


## rax

*27th Pflugzeit*

"Alright, alright, you curmudgeon!" Bardhyl laughed, throwing his hands in the air. "I admit, snooping about has killed more than one cat, but how you manage to prosper in your line of work without so much as a smidgen of curiosity, I'll never know. Twelve crowns it is then," he said, offering his hand to seal the deal.

*OOC:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Eh, the odds of success seem extremely poor, and the money's coming out of the original party members' funds anyway... :Small Wink:

----------


## RossN

*Jarla*

Jarla nodded along to Jacques' bragging, though her smile started to slip once it became clear just how drunk he was getting and she looked doubtfully at Sieghard. Evebtually once he started getting on the intricacies of long dead composers she decided enough was enough and intervened, gently pulling the minstrel's cup away from him.

"You seem tired Monsieur. Perhaps it is best you stay here for the night to sleep off your... Um... Tiredness."

----------


## LCP

*Bardhyl, 27th Pflugzeit*

Sandu shook on it. I just dont like getting mixed up with the friends of princes, is all, he said. They come and go too fast.

Knocking back the last of the drink, he stood and made ready to leave. Let me know when youve got the girl, he said. Ill have the boat ready.


*29th Pflugzeit*

*Putbad*

The Azril runs fast through the Knives, said Roth. You lose your boat there, youll have a hard time getting back upriver. Especially with this lot on the loose, no-ones picking up a passenger waving from the bank. He shrugged. If I was looking for em, Id look downstream, in Selsan, or Savonne even - but that wasnt what the guilders were paying us for.

"The boats I heard were lost were the _Rockhopper_ and the _Mere-Maid_," said Leona. "I don't know what the _Rockhopper_ was carrying, but the _Maid_ had goods from the north. Grain and oil.

*Painford*

Jacques looked a little surprised when Jarla took his drink away from him. If you insh- insist, my lady, he said. I shouldnt shouldnt delay, really, but the journey has been very tiring so far. He looked at Jarla. Youre staying here too? he asked, hopefully.

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Elsa in Putbad*


"Thank you, Herr Roth," said Elsa. "I'll take my investigation downstream, then, but I can't guarantee I'll have any more success than the guilds at tracking down any bandits. Subtlety isn't my strong suit." She pursed her lips. "I wish I could tell you that the Prince will look into it, but he seems to be devoting most of his resources these days to that new fortress of his."

This was as much dissatisfaction with her employer as she was willing to share in the present company.

She swirled the wine at the bottom of her cup. "So I assume the food we're getting isn't from the Azril basin? If we get so little water, things must be even more dire upstream. The Azril is mostly meltwater from the World's Edge Mountains, yes?"

----------


## LeSwordfish

Leaving Jacques to the varyingly tender mercies of Sieghard and Jarla, Ludo buried his hands in his coat pocket against the spring chill and went out in search of Gina. The charcoal-burner's hut was at least warm, and he asked her kindly how she was doing before getting down to business.

"We think we have a place for you to go," Ludo said. "Out of the reaches. You needn't worry about the principessa finding you. I don't think we could find you a safe place in the reaches, but if you want to stay nearby, in danger..."

----------


## LCP

*29th Pflugzeit*

*Putbad*




> "I'll take my investigation downstream, then, but I can't guarantee I'll have any more success than the guilds at tracking down any bandits. Subtlety isn't my strong suit."


"Your investigation?" asked Leona. "I wouldn't have thought hunting wreckers was wizard business."




> "So I assume the food we're getting isn't from the Azril basin? If we get so little water, things must be even more dire upstream. The Azril is mostly meltwater from the World's Edge Mountains, yes?"


"I've heard the Azril starts in the mountains, yes," said Leona, "though I've never been upriver that far. There are streams that run into it all the way down to the Mere, though. And under the Karst, people say. The rocks are riddled with caverns."

She shrugged. "Here we care more about our boats than watering crops but these conditions are bad for everyone. There's no-one living in Putbad who remembers seeing it this low." She paused. "If you want people who really know the river, you should talk to the monks of Azriller. Though I don't know what advice they can offer, except to pray."

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Just to set expectations, I don't think the state of hydrology in the Old World would be very advanced. 


*Painford*

Gina clearly wasn't taking to rural isolation. She had dark circles under her eyes, and her hair stuck out in all directions, having parted company with combs some time ago. Ludo thought she was still wearing the same clothes as when he'd last seen her. 

At the sight of Ludo, her eyes lit up. She listened carefully to what he had to say, hanging on every word.

"Out of the Reaches?" she asked. "Where?"

----------


## -Sentinel-

"Your investigation?" asked Leona. "I wouldn't have thought hunting wreckers was wizard business."

"Wizard business," said Elsa wryly, "is whatever a wizard chooses to make their business."

"If you want people who really know the river, you should talk to the monks of Azriller. Though I don't know what advice they can offer, except to pray."

Elsa snorted. "Sounds about right. I won't bother with them. One of my masters often said, pray in one hand and take a dump in the other and see which one fills up first." She downed the rest of her wine and set the cup down. "You were talking about wizard business... To tell the truth, there hasn't been much of it since we dusted that vampire in Nath. I think his influence is what's causing the drought, but I can't prove it to the Prince. In fact I'm still working on that. I suppose I'm keen to justify my continued employment, and that's why the wrecker business got my attention."

She steered the conversation towards more casual topics, such as books, stage plays, horseback riding and other hobbies, just to make her visit worthwhile without overstaying her welcome.

After about twenty minutes, she got up. "My magic can't help me locate the wreckers, Lady Groz, but I'll be sure to toss a couple of fireballs their way if they make the mistake of attacking my boat. Thank you for the wine and the company."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I have no other plans in Putbad. If it's still possible to catch a boat to Savonne at midday, Elsa will do so. If not, she'll take the first boat tomorrow morning.

----------


## rax

*27th Pflugzeit*

Having sealed the deal with Sandu, Bardhyl rounded up Max and Ortwin and picked up some last minute supplies before heading out west to meet up with the rest of his band and inform them of the plan to smuggle Gina out of the Reaches. 

*OOC:* I'll write up a short shopping list in the OOC thread, but I'm thinking mostly extra food and drink to cheer his outlaws up.

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo nodded. "We've got some people who can escort you to putbad and put you in with a trustworthy caravan owner. We'll give you some money to get set up at the other end."

----------


## LCP

*29th Pflugzeit*

*Putbad*

Leona, as always, showed no crack in her mask of politeness - but Elsa thought she caught Roth sneaking a nervous glance at the ceiling, as if a twin-tailed comet might come crashing through it. Possibly the old soldier wasn't comfortable with casual sacrilege. If anything, he seemed more comfortable with talk of the Jackal.

"Dryin' up the river from beyond the grave?" he said. "That's a powerful curse."

"The river's always been here," said Leona. "I've got to believe it always will be. If there's no river, there's no Putbad." She was distracted from saying any more by young Eberhard, who had levered himself up on the legs of her chair and was determinedly trying to walk a few steps. 

"Thank you for your visit, Magister," she said, taking the child's hands to stop him from toppling. "You know you and your friends are always welcome."

*Painford*

Gina nodded, though she didn't look immediately overjoyed. "I... thank you," she said. "You are very kind."

She sat down on an old sheepskin. "I don't know what I will do," she said, gazing out of the window. "All my life, I am a servant. To serve the daughter of the de Velas... we had to be the best, in all Tobaro. And now I will have nothing. No letter, no introductions." She ran her fingers through her tangled hair. "If I am lucky, maybe I end up serving tables at some... border alehouse." She took a deep breath. "But the alehouse is better than dead."

----------


## RossN

*Jarla (& Sieghard)*

Jarla hesitated at Jacques's question. "Perhaps," she allowed, "though I should be back in Savonne to prepare for their highnesses. Perhaps if you gave me your message I could carry it home for you?" She smiled winningly at her musician.

----------


## LCP

*Painford, 29th Pflugzeit*

"That's... very kind," slurred Jacques. "But I couldn't... couldn't impose. _Sur l'honneur_, I'll set off in the morning." He stopped, opening his eyes wider as if an idea had just occurred to him. "We could travel together!"

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Jacques is making a polite show of not palming off the job he was given onto Jarla, but he'll agree to any plan of hers (and specifically hers - he's much less trusting of Sieghard & Ludo) as long as she insists. Up to you what you prefer.

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo nodded sadly. "I'm sorry. I would offer you a job for Commander Sieghard, but the chances you'd be recognised are too high."

He thought for a moment. "How would a prospective employer actually _check_ a letter of recommendation?"

----------


## LCP

*Ludo, 29th Pflugzeit*

"Well, usually nobles know each other. Or know of each other. They have... seals, and things." She hesitated, catching onto Ludo's implication a little slow. "Though in the borderlands, I don't know... I mean I don't know who would _know_ the Sforza's or their seal. Everyone they had dealings with here is dead..."

----------


## LeSwordfish

"And they're not going to send a messenger all the way back just to check, right?"

----------


## LCP

* Ludo, 29th Pflugzeit* 

"I wouldn't think so," said Gina, cottoning on more fully now. "I mean... it's not like the _principessa_ would write back if they did. Unless they were the, the countess of Nuln or something."

----------


## LeSwordfish

"If you used a different name they wouldn't know it was you," Ludo said, "as opposed to any chancer."

"So it would need the Sforza's seal, as well as their signature? Anything else?"

----------


## LCP

*Ludo, 29th Pflugzeit*

"I... not that I can think of," said Gina. "I think for most people that would be enough."

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo nodded. "You leave it with us, I'll see what we can do."

---

Later that evening after Jacques had retired, Ludo drew Jarla aside. "Could you perhaps get us a copy of Sforza's seal? I thought a letter of recommendation might help set Gina up in a new location better than a bag of money would."

----------


## RossN

*Jarla*


"Travelling together could work," Jarla allowed and smiled again, even as she took a slight sip from own still nearly full drink. "What errand has you in such a rush anyway Jacques?"

----------


## LCP

*Jarla & Sieghard, 29th Pflugzeit*

Just just what I said, said Jacques. I need to tell the people in the city, that theyre coming back. Receive them properly. Its its important. His tone was faintly plaintive, as if he suspected they might think he had been sent on an _unimportant_ errand. Although I shpose - I suppose if Ive told you, my lady, thats half, half the job done already

With some assistance from Jarla, he weaved his way unsteadily up to bed.


*Wellentag, 30th Pflugzeit - Painford*

The next morning, Jarla took Jacques back by the river road. The minstrel was miserably hungover, and looked it. Riding on his skin-and-bones horse with his hat pulled down nearly over his eyes, he struck an amusing contrast with his travelling companion.

While Sieghard remained behind to await the Sforzas arrival, Ludo was only waiting until the coast was clear. Once Jacques was safely out of sight, he started north with Gina. They would take the eastern way round, by Arrow Heap. The roads there were less suitable for horses, but Gina was on foot anyway - and this way there was no chance of them overtaking Jacques, or being overtaken by the royal party


*Aubentag, 31st Pflugzeit - Elsa*

The ride downriver from Putbad had been uneventful. Elsa had kept on deck as they passed through the Knives, and thought she had seen someone watching from the rocks - but whether it was one of the Ghosts wreckers, she couldnt say.

With the current behind them, they pulled into the docks of Savonne on Aubentag afternoon. Leading two horses back through the crowded streets of the city was quite a challenge, particularly when one of those horses was Bastard

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Can I get a Charm Animal test at +10 for keeping the horses calm as you make your way back to the castle.


*Marktag, 32nd Pflugzeit*

*Jarla*

By the time they got back to Savonne, Jarla was sick to death of Jacques whining - about his aching head, about his aching bones, about the way his horse was jolting him to pieces. It looked like quite a placid animal to her, even if it couldnt hope to keep up with Countess. If it was uncomfortable to ride, then that was probably for want of feeding.

At the castle, Al-Makir was grateful for the notice that the Sforzas were on their way back. We'll clear the goats out of their highness' chambers, then, he joked to Jarla. They didnt have any particular instructions for their return?

No, said Jacques. Only to tell you that they were coming.

Lets not worry too much, then, said Abdul, turning back to Jarla. No need to, ah, whats the phrase? Push out the boat. He gave a small sigh. Though I think what they might call a _moderate_ welcome is more, now, than it was before they wore crowns. Lady Schreiber, if you need any more money for the reception you must let me know.

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Im not going to ask for a detailed plan for how you want to organise this (unless you want to provide one) - if you can just tell me any personal touches Jarla wants to put onto proceedings, we can assume a baseline level of competence from Mouna & co. in getting the castle ready for the Sforzas return.


*Ludo & Gina*

Out in the east Downs, away from the meandering course of the Azril, it was easy to see how hard the drought was biting. Teams of oxen laboured to drag their ploughs through earth that was cracked and dry, and new-sown fields showed yet no sign of sprouting. At more than one farmstead they saw new wells being dug, burrowing ever deeper in search of water.

At the banks of the Azril, they passed Sforza's new fort. Gina pulled her hood down over her face as they passed the Iron Company men on guard, although the soldiers showed little interest. Their attention was turned inward, to the filthy, hungry-looking people who laboured to raise the earthworks and palisades. Their camp looked better-ordered than the one that had existed on the west bank, with tents laid out in neat military rows, and a cook ladling out bowls of grey porridge to a waiting line of workers - but the last camp had never needed this many guards. Off to the side, Ludo saw a body laid out on a handcart, covered up with a sheet to await the priests of Morr.

They passed over the bridge without anyone seeming to take undue notice, despite how furtively Gina was hiding her face. The bridge itself was busy with traders headed to the markets, the half-empty river beneath them crowded with boats that nestled cheek-by-jowl along the docks. Only the birds that circled and squabbled over the muddy banks seemed to pay them any heed.

*Elsa, Jarla, Ludo & Bardhyl*

It was later in the day when Jarla could extract herself from the preparations at the castle, and meet the others down in the docks. There, Sandu and the _Green Dragon_ were already standing by.

Should be charging you extra for the wait," Sandu grumbled to Bardhyl, under his voice. "Time is money, you know."

Gina seemed apprehensive as she was introduced to Sandu and Bardhyl's men. Her agitation only grew when Sandu showed her the hidden compartment where she'd be making the voyage. It was probably excellent for smuggling contraband, but it was definitely lacking in the air and light departments.

For a moment, Ludo was worried Gina might back out - but seeing the anxiety written on her face, Sandu offered her some words of reassurance. "I know it's not as fine as some," he said, "but I'm guessing you're not choosing to travel this way for the comfort. Your friends are paying me good coin to get you safe to Putbad without another soul knowing about it, and if that's what you want, that's what I'll do." He took off his hat and held it across his chest. "Word of honour."

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Points to decide before we see Gina off:
Does Jarla provide the forged letter of recommendation?Whos Bardhyl picked out to accompany her to Putbad? Do they have any special instructions?


*Sieghard*

It was late on Marktag when the royal party returned to Painford. By then, Brina and the others had departed, with thanks again to Sieghard for his and Ludos help. If youre ever coming out west, your lordship, Brina had said, just ask for directions to New Seeds. Thats what were calling the farmstead now.

They had taken almost all the refugees still sheltering at Painford with them, so that when the Sforzas carriage pulled up outside Sieghards manor, the only traces left were the rectangles of dead grass where their tents had been. It was just as well, since the royal party seemed to have expanded a little since theyd last passed through. There were now two horse-drawn wagons following the coach, loaded with what looked like the Princes hunting trophies - and a few barrels and sacks of other goods besides.

Sforzas white horse Vedenzo was being led by one of the Iron Company guards, unsaddled. One of them opened the carriage door, and the Prince stepped down, breathing in the Thornwood air. Inside, Sieghard could see Irene, still sitting in the shadows.

Sieghard! said Sforza. Good to see you again. I trust alls been well here while weve been in the south? He cast a glance over his shoulder at the now-empty campsite. It looks like you've cleared out the rabble.

When the initial pleasantries had been exchanged, the inevitable question soon came. That serving girl who went missing - did your men find her? He turned back towards the carriage, where his wife was now getting down. Weve heard no news at Mananns Keep.

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

As with Jarla above, I dont think we need a detailed accounting of how Sieghard hosts the Sforzas a second time - just any points you particularly want to hit. Unless you want to try and stall them, theyll be moving on tomorrow.

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Aubentag, 31st Pflugzeit - Elsa*

"I'm here, Bastard, it's fine," said Elsa soothingly, patting her nervous horse on the shoulder and doing her best to conceal her irritation that an animal that did not fear fire would fear crowds. Although she supposed that, to a destrier that had seen battle, crowds must be reminiscent of the press of bodies in a bloody melee.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




> Can I get a Charm Animal test at +10 for keeping the horses calm as you make your way back to the castle.


Charm Animal 54 (sure glad I got this elite advance): (d100)[*35*]
Fortune: (d100)[*69*]


Thankfully, neither of the horses got out of control. Elsa led them both back to the castle's stablesto the obvious chagrin of Markos the stableboy, who had perhaps dared to hope he had seen the last of Bastard.



*Marktag, 32nd Pflugzeit - Elsa*

After Ludo brought her up to speed about the Gina situation, Elsa went looking for her bodyguard in her usual drinking hole.

"I've got a task for you, Olga," she said without preamble. "Should be simple, and you'll get time off afterwards."

She lowered her voice. "There's a young woman who wants to start a new life outside the Reachesaway from people who wish her harm. She's getting on a boat today. She'll be surrounded by rough men the whole way, so I think it's best if there's another woman present. Your only job is to make her feel safe. Once she gets off the boat, your task is done, and you can stay in Putbad until my return. I hope to be back within a week."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*@ everyone*, tell me if there's any important need-to-know info I omitted from Elsa's instructions.

----------


## rax

*Marktag, 32nd Pflugzeit*

"Ah, our maiden in distress! It's an honour to meet you at last," Bardhyl welcomed Gina to the docks with a sweeping bow and a mischievous grin. 

Standing with him was Max, one of the two taciturn fellows who had been with him at the _Fat Fish_, and a rough-looking blonde woman with a horribly scarred face. "These are my associates, Max and Abbie. They will be your escort to Putbad and they'll help you find your way on from there. Max knows Putbad well and Abbie - believe it or not - is a people person. She may not have your experience of high society, but anything you need to know about living life among everyday folk, she can tell you."

"Speaking of coin, he continued with a nod to Captain Sandu, "I hope you've brought Captain Sandu's fee? And you'll surely not be turning this poor girl loose with nothing to her name but the clothes on her back?" he winked at Ludo.

*OOC:*
*Spoiler: @LCP*
Show

Instructions are to keep Gina safe and Sandu honest until Putbad, then help her find a way to move on out of the Reaches. After that, they're to head back and rendezvous with the rest of the crew at a predetermined spot in the West Downs. Bardhyl assumes the best idea is to find a caravan run by a reliable caravan master, but if Gina wants to buy a horse or something and strike out on her own, that's her business. 

If there seems to be an imminent risk of Gina being discovered by Sforza's people, Max and Abbie are to try and get her away if possible and continue on to Putbad if that seems safe. If not, they are to bring her to the rendezvous point so that a new plan can be drawn up. If they end up being pursued and there's zero hope of evading the pursuers with her in tow, they should dispose of her quickly and quietly. There's too many people she could implicate if Sforza gets his hands on her.

All of this assumes Olga doesn't have different ideas. Bardhyl doesn't want trouble with Elsa, so if Olga wants to make a break for it by herself with Gina, Max and Abbie are to allow it and report back.

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"Make sure the men keep an eye on the princess," Sieghard told Ingwald when the royal party was spotted coming north. "For her own safety. We don't need a repeat of what happened before. If anything seems funny, I want to be told right away."



That serving girl who went missing - did your men find her? Weve heard no news at Mananns Keep.

"We found a few footprints two hours or so's walk past where the shoe was found," Sieghard lied. "May have been her or it may have been left by a forester. They were faint when we found them, so it's hard to be sure. The trail went cold after that."

----------


## RossN

*Jarla - Marktag, 32nd Pflugzeit*

As irritating as Jacques could be at times Jarla did feel a certain protectiveness towards him and tried to be patient. Still she had her limits and it was with deep relief that she finally entered Savonne and then the Keep.

"You should rest Jacqes," she said. "Travel obviously doesn't agree with you and I'm sure you'll want to be well for when the Prince and Princess return. Yes, go rest. Now."

Having (hopefully) gotten the minstrel out of her hair she turned back to Al-Makir and smiled ruefully. "Right, well besides getting rid of the goats we'll want to have a proper meal prepared by the time the royals return. Apart from the actual food and drink that will mean garlands of fresh flowers hung about the Keep and everyone dressed in their best, ourselves included."

OOC:
*Spoiler*
Show

Beyond the basics of nice food, well dressed staff and some prettifying the keep Jarla isn't really looking to go too big - she reckons the Sforzas will probably be travelworn and won't want to be thrown into a big party. She will have her girl at the ready to run them baths if needed.




*Elsa, Jarla, Ludo & Bardhyl*

Jarla had managed to find time to write up a letter of recommendation for Gina. She'd never actually written one before - let alone forged one - but she doubted there was much of an established style to the thing and she felt reasonably pleased with the result. She slipped it to the girl when they met.

"Well Ranald watch over you girl," Jarla said, giving her a smile. "You've survived Irene Sforza. What trouble can the rest of the world give you?"

----------


## LCP

*Ludo, 31st Pflugzeit*

On the road to Savonne, Ludo and Gina had plenty of time to talk. Considering all he and the others had done for her, Gina had no hesitation in trusting Ludo - and considering how completely she was cutting ties, she had no hesitation in spilling the beans on her mistress either. Perhaps it was some small way of getting back at the woman who had caused her so much fear - or perhaps it was just a decade of bottled-up gossip finally finding an outlet. 

*Spoiler: Ludo's Questions*
Show




> The Lady Irene and Filomena never seemed to get on. Why was that?


The brothel-keeper? said Gina. She hates her. She would come up with all sorts of reasons why they should send her away, but her husband would always refuse. He said that his soldiers would never forgive him. 

She nodded. I think that was the real reason. She doesnt like that the woman followed the Iron Company for so long from before she and the Captain met. Once when they were fighting, I heard her ask him whether he had ****ed her. She paused, gazing off into the middle distance. That was a big fight.




> Does she have any other particular enemies in Savonne?


There was the fire witch. She hates her too. But she _did_ get her sent away.




> What was your process for buying this drug for her? Who did you purchase it from? Did they know you were buying it for the principessa?


Doctor Bianco told us what to do. It was only after we came to the city when he was too busy, he would send us to get it from an apothecarys shop, in the old town. She swallowed. Then when Bianco when he wasnt around any more, we had to get it all the time. We never said who we were, but I think they knew where we were coming from all the same.




> Does the Lady give advice to Sforza? Does he listen to her?


Gina nodded vigorously. She is always giving advice. Sometimes they fight, when he doesnt like it, but she is smart. Most times she knows how to get her way in the end. 

She looked around at the open country surrounding them. Allegra used to say they came here because of her. That before she would marry him, she made him promise he would make her a queen.




> Who else gives him advice - who often disagrees with her?


Sometimes she is angry that he listens too much to his soldiers, said Gina. She says _the boys are playing with their toys again_, or things like that. But I dont think its so much that they disagree with her. More that she feels shut out.

He listens to the Arabyan, too, about money. And the fire witch but I dont think he listens to the fire witch too much any more. Shes made sure of it.




> How long has Sforza been expecting a child? How long has Irene been protecting against that?


I dont know for sure, said Gina, reluctantly. I dont know if shes ever _wanted_ a child. But she only started using us when we came to the city. Before then, I think it was always Bianco. Her father sent him with us from Tobaro - he always answered to her first.

For Sforza's part, I never heard the two of them talking of it much when we were in Al-Haikk. It was only after we came here that they began to fight about it. Particularly since the coronation. Since then all the time. Gina shrugged. He says he is a prince now, so he must have an heir.




> How does Irene spend her time when Sforza is away?


"Before we came to the city it was very bad," said Gina. "She was always bored, so she would choose people to torment. Now she is _la principessa_, she can hold court in her grand castle, and the people come to her."




> How is Irene protected? What kind of personal guard does she have?


She is the more careful one, said Gina, answering blithely without suspicion. When we arrived in Al-Haikk, she was the one telling her husband their chambers must have guards. And the guards must not offend her, so they must be specially chosen. She counted on her fingers. I think there are eight men in the Iron Company who have the duty, and they always have at least two of them at the door. She looked a little wistful. Enzo was my favourite.


*32nd Pflugzeit*

*Savonne*




> "These are my associates, Max and Abbie. They will be your escort to Putbad and they'll help you find your way on from there. Max knows Putbad well and Abbie - believe it or not - is a people person. She may not have your experience of high society, but anything you need to know about living life among everyday folk, she can tell you."


Wotcha, Max, said Olga, chirpily. Abbie. My names Olga. Believe Im tagging along too.

Max and Abbie looked at each other. By a small inclination of her head, Abbie persuaded Max to shake Olgas outstretched hand.

Surrounded by so many unfamiliar faces, Gina found it difficult to express her gratitude to Jarla for the letter, or to Ludo for the money hed given her. Once shed tried her stammering best, Sandu ushered her into the hidden compartment. What are all these barrels? they heard her ask.

Oh, don't worry about those, said Sandu, a little hastily. Just get yourself settled - there should be an old blanket in there somewhere." 

He quickly closed the hatch. Ludo thought he heard Gina's muffled voice saying:

it's dark in here

before Sandu turned back towards Bardhyl and the others. So, he said, the money?

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

How much are you giving Gina in the end? And whos paying Sandus fee?


*Painford*

Hm, said the Prince. I would have thought your men could do better, Sieghard. Didnt half of them grow up in these woods?

For now, this mild rebuke seemed all he had to say on the matter. His questions quickly turned to seeing his royal entourage fed and watered before tomorrows journey. Irene let him do the talking - but in her watchful looks, Sieghard sensed that her curiosity about Gina was stronger than her husbands.

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Up to you whether you want to talk to the Sforzas about anything here or let them carry on their merry way - and whether Sieghard will travel with them when they leave or take a different route.

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Elsa, late 32nd Pflugzeit*


Elsa did not go down to the docks to see Gina and Olga off, as the presence of Sforza's court wizard may draw unneeded attention on what was supposed to be a routine shipping trip. Besides, she considered the whole Gina deal to be more Ludo's business than her own. She instead took Tattie on a horse ride in the still-brown fields outside the city, to ready themselves for their impending search for Wadim. Her backside already hurt from not having ridden in a couple of weeks, but it was the good pain of a body getting back into shape.

Sanne Raven-cry's words about "the eye of the Eagle" still weighed heavily on Elsa's mind. Just how much did Sanne see? If Wadim had chosen her to pass on his lore to, he must have known she was special in some way. Perhaps she even had the witch-sight.

Elsa reined in Bastard to let him graze on some of the hardy weeds that had managed to push their way through the dry earth.

"Tattie," she said, "I need you to do something for me."

She dreaded this moment, but she needed to be sure, for the safety of her companions and her own.

"I need you to look straight at me and open your witch-sight. Tell me if you see anything unusual about me."

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"There was another issue," Sieghard began. "You remember the daemon that attacked the castle? It seems it wasn't banished after all. It's been dealt with, but the daemon was plotting another attempt to steal the book."

*Spoiler*
Show

Sieghard probably isn't the best person to break the news, but I see the consequences of withholding the information until Ludo can tell him being worse than Sieghard not having hyno-hobbit social skills.

----------


## LCP

*32nd Pflugzeit*

*Sieghard*

Sforza stopped in his tracks. He looked at Sieghard to make sure he had heard him right.

"Let's talk of this inside," he said, in a low voice. Looking up to Barbaro, he called out: "Daniele! See the men fed and watered. The Lord Steward has some matters to discuss with us."

Barbaro gave a cheerful acknowledgement, and set about corralling the Prince's guards and hangers-on. Accompanied by Irene only, Sforza followed Sieghard into the manor for a more private conversation.

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

We don't have to do all of this in direct speech - it's up to you how much of this you want to roleplay blow-for-blow. At a minimum I'd suggest you give me a bulletpoint list of all the information Sieghard wants to give to Sforza, and I can give you back a similar list of any follow-up questions he might have.


*Elsa*

Tattie looked puzzled. Still, she did as she was told.

"You look... the way you usually look, to me," she said. "What am I supposed to be looking for?"

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Elsa*


Elsa relaxedslightly. "I was afraid my confrontation with the daemon could've left a taint of Chaos on me. Seems I was wrong."

She forced a smile, though she felt only half reassured. Perhaps all this meant was that Tzeentch's eye upon her was more the area of expertise of priests than wizards. Getting rid of a daemon only to draw the interest of its god was hardly an improvement.

She changed the subject. "Ludo says the Sforzas are on their way back to Savonne, but don't worry, we'll be leaving about as soon as they arrive. If needed, I'll rent you a room at the inn so you don't have to be anywhere near that evil woman. Then we'll be off. I promise we'll be in better company than last time, and there won't be any wolves."

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

Sieghard nodded and headed for the manor. 

*Spoiler*
Show

To avoid the issue of "why didn't you tell me sooner" Sieghard's account will present it as Ludo having figured it out and Sieghard then trusting Ludo's judgement and deeming too important to ignore. He'll include the details about Hieronymus being possessed and the daemon being responsible for his lapses in memory and mention that he and Cezar will be able to confirm what Sieghard is saying. He'll point out that they, Elsa, Jarla, and Al-makir know about what happened, but won't mention Bardhyl. He'll also mention that aside from some burnt books, they were able to contain the damage and that they believe (based on Elsa's knowledge) that the daemon has actually been banished this time.

----------


## LeSwordfish

*Ludo, 31st Pflugzeit*
Ludo listened to Gina with a carefully calibrated amount of inattention - enough to encourage her to speak more, but not enough to make her suspect he hung on her every word.

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show




> There was the fire witch. She hates her too. But she did get her sent away.


Did she ever say why she hated the witch so much?




> Doctor Bianco told us what to do. It was only after we came to the city when he was too busy, he would send us to get it from an apothecarys shop, in the old town. She swallowed. Then when Bianco when he wasnt around any more, we had to get it all the time. We never said who we were, but I think they knew where we were coming from all the same.


What happened to Bianco in the end? (Ludo feels safe asking this because Gina seems not to have connected him with Elsa - if he's not actually got that impression, he won't ask).




> She is the more careful one, said Gina, answering blithely without suspicion. When we arrived in Al-Haikk, she was the one telling her husband their chambers must have guards. And the guards must not offend her, so they must be specially chosen. She counted on her fingers. I think there are eight men in the Iron Company who have the duty, and they always have at least two of them at the door. She looked a little wistful. Enzo was my favourite.


How did she decide who? The handsome ones? (A joke to keep this feeling like gossip.) Where are the others when not at the door?


*32nd Pflugzeit*
Ludo handed over the crowns to Sandu. The captain never seemed entirely pleased to see him, but Ludo had a strange level of trust in the man, and was similarly willing to trust Olga if Elsa did. He had stayed basically honest to Sforza for almost a whole winter, and had rather missed a bit of conniving.

Continuing with that, he headed to the Pink Peach in search of Filomena, the deed in his hand, and greeted her politely. Once their immediate business had been concluded, he didn't leave, instead casting her with a shrewd eye that he knew she would interpret as meaning business.

"Perhaps i'm misremembering, but I'm given to understand there's no love lost between you and the principessa. Is that right?"

----------


## LCP

*Ludo, 31st Pflugzeit*

*Spoiler: Gina Spills the Beans-a*
Show





> Did she ever say why she hated the witch so much?


Many reasons, said Gina. When she first came it was that she was a _dilettante_, that she did not wash, that she would embarrass them. Now it is more that she is dangerous, that she gives herself airs, that she is using them for her own purposes.

Maybe she is right. She made us search the witchs rooms. We found things there was a book covered in _human skin_. She whispered it, as if they might somehow be overheard on this wide open road. My grandfather always told me, if you break your toe and a witch offers you help, its better to lose the leg. But the Prince decided to keep her all the same. She paused. That was the most angry I remember seeing them with each other.




> How did she decide who? The handsome ones?


Gina laughed darkly. She chooses the ones who are presentable, yes. And who know how to behave. One time in Al-Haikk she was very displeased - she was yelling at her husband about how she was supposed to receive guests with a one-eyed ogre at the door. She paused for a moment in recollection. He was not so bad-looking, either. He should just have bought an eyepatch.




> Where are the others when not at the door?


She shrugged. Back with the others? she said. The Prince - the Captain, he was then - he said he did not want his men forgetting how to be soldiers. Thats why theres always a - how do you call it - a rotation.

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show




> What happened to Bianco in the end? (Ludo feels safe asking this because Gina seems not to have connected him with Elsa - if he's not actually got that impression, he won't ask).


As she mentions above, she was involved in the events that precipitated the trial. Irene was physically present in Mananns Keep so you can guess her handmaids were tagging along too - how much they knew about Biancos formal role in proceedings is more of a blind guess. If youd still like to ask let me know.



*32nd Pflugzeit*

*Ludo*

Filomena had the money on hand - Ludo got the feeling shed been prepared for some time. It was quite a lot to carry, even - or perhaps especially - in its iron-rimmed strongbox.

Youre collecting by yourself? she asked, with the faintest note of surprise. I can send Pietro with you, if you need it. A little man, carrying all this through the streets not everyone knows about your friends in high places. She paused, scrutinising his face. Some might even be desperate enough not to care.




> "Perhaps I'm misremembering, but I'm given to understand there's no love lost between you and the principessa. Is that right?"


Filomenas expression stayed very deliberately impassive. 

Why should there be any to begin with? she asked. Shes a princess. I keep whorehouses. In her world, people like me dont exist. She paused. Or else they charge a lot more.

*Sieghard*

Sforza listened to Sieghards account with concern.

Abdul should have sent word immediately, he said. But the book was not in danger? How close did the creature get this time?

And the old priest, he asked, when Sieghard had given his answer, he still lives? Do you think he can still be trusted?

What did Holt have to do with all this? added Irene. Isnt she supposed to be in Putbad?

*Elsa*

Tattie looked less than confident in her Chaos diagnosing abilities, but nodded in relief at Elsas plans to keep out of the way of the returning royals.

Where are we going, then? she asked. You said we were looking for a a wanderer?

----------


## -Sentinel-

"Where are we going, then? You said we were looking for a a wanderer?"

"An old man by the name of Wadim," said Elsa. "He's a keeper of ancient Vrani lore about how to keep the Jackal at bay. We thought him dead, but there are rumors that he's been seen in the western Downs. It'll be close to the area where you and I first met... so we'll need to be careful, in case the goblins haven't learned their lesson the last time."

_No wandering off during the night this time,_ she almost added, but refrained to. Tatiana was young but she was not stupid.

----------


## LeSwordfish

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

Ludo will go ahead and ask Gina what happened to Bianco, since she doesn't necessarily seem to have connected him as the prosecution and conversation seems to be going well so far. We can say he leaves this until last if you'd prefer.


Ludo considered it. "Certainly, just to the castle - one of said friends can take care of it until the commander is here."

Ludo set down the cashbox - it was too heavy to allow an expression of passivity. "Well, I've spent enough time at court circles to know that your name still comes up there occasionally, mostly in a flaming row, or her trying to get you sent away. I was wondering if that was reciprocated?"

He gestured at the cashbox. "We're... associates after all. I'm sure we're both capable of discretion."

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

Charm test for this, trying to get her to open up a bit. (1d100)[*88*] vs 92
If she continues to be cryptic, then a Perception test - is she just remaining cryptic or does she actually not care much about Irene: (1d100)[*30*] vs 68

Plan with the cashbox: take it to Jarla's quarters until it can travel back to Painford with Sieghard, divvy it up between the others there. We all have some money in the bank of Al'Makir anyway.

----------


## LCP

*Ludo, 31st Pflugzeit*
*Spoiler: Gina*
Show




> What happened to Bianco in the end?


Gina shuddered. "I don't know for sure," she said. "I only know after the trial in Mann's Keep, when the Prince decided to keep the witch, they had a screaming fight. I only heard parts of it but I heard the doctor's name. And after that we didn't see him any more." She hesitated, as if the memory itself was fearful. "It sounded like like someone in the Iron Company had done something to him. But I couldn't ask. She would have eaten me."



*32nd Pflugzeit* 

*Ludo*

"Lady de Vela is someone with very strong ideas about people's stations in life," said Filomena, still choosing every syllable with care. "When she first met Muzio Sforza, I wasn't much better than the girls working downstairs. The Iron Company was all he had to his name - I don't think she cared for someone like me being so closely associated with them."

She looked back at Ludo just as shrewdly as he had looked at her. "What's your interest in this, Herr Stubbs?" she asked. "I didn't have you down for a trader in gossip."

Despite her reserved demeanour, Ludo thought he saw a certain glint in Filomena's eyes - the look of someone assessing an opportunity.

*Elsa*

"_Vrani?_ said Tattie. "That's what the hill folk call themselves. I think."

Her expression hardened at the mention of the goblins in the Teeth. "Are we bringing the Prince's soldiers?" she asked. "I wouldn't mind giving them better than we got."

----------


## LeSwordfish

*31st Pflugzeit*
Ludo nodded thoughtfully. It wasn't really any more information than he'd had before, but the possibility that Bianco was gone for good did seem a bit stronger. He wondered, idly, if he should feel guilty about that: without his words, the doctor would have been facing exile.

*32nd Pflugzeit*
"How much do you know about the trial down south?" Ludo asked. "Of the fire wizard? Or the events around it."

"You might have heard that I was ambushed on the road. A friend of mine and some of my soldiers were killed. Doctor Bianco was found guilty of arranging it, but... well, he's not the name that was shouted at me as the guns fired."

----------


## -Sentinel-

"Are we bringing the Prince's soldiers? I wouldn't mind giving the goblins better than we got."

Elsa grinned wryly at Tatiana's spirit. "This trip isn't official business, so I'm afraid not. Sforza already gave me a stern talking-to about the soldier I lost in the Raven Hills... I'd get in a _lot_ of trouble if I got any more of his men killed."

"If we hear that the goblins have been plaguing the area," she added, "the Prince may change his tune. I suspect he's already starting to find peacetime very boring."

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*




> Abdul should have sent word immediately, he said. But the book was not in danger? How close did the creature get this time?


Sieghard shrugged at the first part. "He may have. It's possible that you returned before his messenger could find you. This was all very recent."

"Not as close as it did the first time. We drove the daemon out before it could make another attempt."




> And the old priest, he asked, when Sieghard had given his answer, he still lives? Do you think he can still be trusted?


"He lives," Sieghard confirmed with a nod. "He's shaken by what happened, but unharmed." He paused. "I do not think Father Hieronymus knew what was happening or had any hand in it. Most likely the daemon took advantage of his injuries when he tried to banish it, waiting within him for another opportunity. He puts far more blame on himself than I believe he deserves."




> What did Holt have to do with all this? added Irene. Isnt she supposed to be in Putbad?


Again, Sieghard shrugged. "What business she had in Savonne, I don't know. It was lucky that she was there, though. If not for her, the daemon may have caused far more damage than it did."

----------


## LCP

*32nd Pflugzeit*

*Ludo*




> "How much do you know about the trial down south?" Ludo asked. "Of the fire wizard? Or the events around it."


"I did hear that there was some... intrigue around that," she said. "And I know that Doctor Bianco didn't come back, which was a loss to my establishments. Although if I'm honest he'd already drawn back from the... professional relationship we had in Mirino. Too many _other demands on his time_." She sighed. "Still, it's hard to find a physician that good in a place like this, even if only for emergencies."




> "You might have heard that I was ambushed on the road. A friend of mine and some of my soldiers were killed. Doctor Bianco was found guilty of arranging it, but... well, he's not the name that was shouted at me as the guns fired."


"That's very interesting," said Filomena. "Because you and the witch are associated, I suppose?"

She gave a quick glance towards the door, just making sure it was closed.

"I don't feel like you'd be telling me this to make conversation. You're looking to do something about it."


*Elsa*

"So it's just us?" said Tattie. "Or... us and your friends."


*Sieghard*




> "Not as close as it did the first time. We drove the daemon out before it could make another attempt."


"Hm," said Sforza. "Still."

He didn't elaborate on what that meant.




> "He lives," Sieghard confirmed with a nod. "He's shaken by what happened, but unharmed." He paused. "I do not think Father Hieronymus knew what was happening or had any hand in it. Most likely the daemon took advantage of his injuries when he tried to banish it, waiting within him for another opportunity. He puts far more blame on himself than I believe he deserves."


"Well, it's not a question of blame, is it?" said the Prince. "It's not a man's _fault_ if he has a sickness - but he can still be a danger to his fellow men."




> Again, Sieghard shrugged. "What business she had in Savonne, I don't know. It was lucky that she was there, though. If not for her, the daemon may have caused far more damage than it did."


Irene looked sideways at her husband, as if to ask if he was hearing what she was hearing. "A little convenient, isn't it?" she asked. "I mean... the first time this creature appears, her apprentice lets it loose, and now it just... _happens_ to reappear when she happens to be visiting?"

<_Not now,_> said Sforza, not meeting her gaze.

<_I always heard these things were conjured by sorcerers,_> she continued. <_How many sorcerers do we have in the Reaches, Muzio, now that the necromancer is dead?_>

<_I said not. Now._>

Irene bit her lip and fell silent.

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*




> "Well, it's not a question of blame, is it?" said the Prince. "It's not a man's _fault_ if he has a sickness - but he can still be a danger to his fellow men."


Sieghard considered that. "The daemon is no longer within him," he said. "He doubts himself, but I believe he can be trusted no less than he could before."

He knew better than to respond to Irene's suggestion.

----------


## LeSwordfish

"Elsa called for me to defend her and the lady Irene was willing to kill fifteen people, my friends and family included, to prevent me getting there to do it," Ludo said, trying to keep the bitterness out of his voice. "Since then she's threatened my family directly. I don't know what I'm doing yet. But it's going to be something, and I'm looking for allies when I do it."

He looked Filomena dead in the eye. "I'm sure you'd benefit from having her... gone. If nothing else, I imagine you could probably find all sorts of ways to get influence over Sforza with his wife out of the picture. You know all the young women in the city, after all. I'm sure you could find one who wanted to be queen."

"Here's some interesting information for free. The lady Irene was recieving the same services from Bianco that I imagine your employees were. She's been buying the Lady's Helper from the apothecary in the low town. She made herself ill on the journey south, trying to replace it with weeds from the forest. I think Sforza might suspect. But he's never getting an heir out of her if she has any say in it."

----------


## -Sentinel-

"So it's just us?" said Tattie. "Or... us and your friends."

"Should be at least five of us, I think," Elsa confirmed. "Enough to handle most things that get in our way."

----------


## LCP

*Ludo*

_All the young women in the city?_ said Filomena. Youve got some uncharitable ideas about how the women of Savonne spend their time. You know the money in that box came out of mens pockets. She motioned to the strongbox. Theyre the ones I see coming through these doors most often.

She sat for a little while in thought. Ludo could practically hear the clicking of the abacus in her head.

In all honesty, Herr Stubbs, I dont see much real benefit. Maybe two years ago, there would have been. Or ten years ago. But now I have this place, she said, gesturing around her with an open hand, and she has her fine castle, and for the first time she doesnt have to remember that I exist. For me, that is absolutely fine.

She took a deep breath, in and out.

But still Irene Sforza is a venomous bitch. I cant say it wouldnt please me if you succeeded. Which, I would say you have maybe one chance in ten of doing, and eight of ending up dead. She paused, tapping her fingers on the table - a habit Ludo thought was quite like Sforzas. I would be less generous, but you say shes already tried to kill you once, and here you still are.

I cant let this get in the way of business, you understand. Ive survived her for a decade, Im not going to throw that away. Anything you want from me has to have total deniability.


*Sieghard*

"I'll speak to him when we return to the city," said Sforza, still not sounding wholly convinced. "Perhaps the other priests will be able to pass judgement on the subject. I can speak to Daniele on the road."

He gritted his teeth in clear displeasure. "It's a shame," he said. "The old man seemed amiable enough. If he has to go, who's to say we won't get some troublemaker in his place?" He shook his head. "But we'll have to see."


*Elsa*

Tattie nodded. Most things, she echoed, and said no more about it. Elsa did notice that she subconsciously rubbed her eyepatch with her knuckle - as if her lost eye were giving her a phantom itch.

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo nodded. "I'm not asking for anything right now, but it sounds like I can approach you in future if I have a more solid plan. And I'm sure we can make it beneficial for you when I do. I'm not roping you into anything without your say-so."

----------


## LCP

*Ludo*

Filomena gave a small, tight-lipped nod.

"A pleasure doing business with you," she said. "I'll tell Pietro to accompany you back."

Rising from her chair, she went to the door. Before she opened it, she turned back to Ludo.

"I wish you every success, Herr Stubbs - but I hope you're not underestimating your enemy. She has every advantage on her side. It's what she was born with."

----------


## LeSwordfish

"Well, let's see how well what she was born with works against what I've earned."

Ludo nodded a polite goodbye to Filomena and headed out into the Savonne streets.

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

I don't have anything else to say to Filomena. The next thing I have that Ludo would like to do is speak to Sforza once he returns to Savonne.

----------


## -Sentinel-

Elsa felt a pang of guilt when Tatiana rubbed her eyepatch. This was a failure of hers that could never be reversed. She would have to see it every day, and Tatiana would have to actually _live_ with it.

"We're not chasing after trouble this time," she assured her apprentice. "Trouble may find us, but it always does sooner or later, no matter our choices. All we can do is prepare ourselves."

She guided her horse at a slow pace towards another patch of weeds. "I told you before that trained Amber wizards can turn into animals, like birds or wolves. Sounds handy for those situations where you're in over your head. Unfortunately, I can't teach you to do that, or even know if you're ready. It's a cliff you'll have to leap off blindly, and trust that the water at the bottom is deep enough. But once you've done it once, the second time is a lot easier."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Elsa earlier made a cliff analogy about spellcasting.

----------


## LCP

*Konigstag, 2nd Sigmarzeit*

*Savonne*

The royal party rode in by the south gate early on Konigstag. A decent-sized crowd had gathered in the south market square; Norten's guards had to herd them back to make a clear path for the Prince's retinue. They cried out as the royal carriage rumbled by, shouting their futile petitions through the wall of men and horses that stood between them and their rulers.

Behind the Sforzas' carriage came a pair of wagons, each with an Iron Company man sitting beside the driver, and another on the back. They were carrying the most recent trophies of the Prince's hunts, along with sacks and barrels of other goods. The crowd pressed closer at the sight of them, making Norten's men push back harder to keep them clear.

The first wagon - the one carrying the most impressive prizes - rattled on after the royal carriage, up the road and out of sight. The second stopped in the middle of the square, and one of the horsemen pulled up in front of it to address the crowd. Weaving through the legs of the onlookers, Ludo got a good enough view to recognise Barbaro.

"Friends!" he called out. "_Il Principe Sforza_ is glad to see so many of you gathered here to celebrate his return." A number of voices rose up from the crowd in reply, shouting about a dozen different things. Barbaro took it in stride. 

"He is so pleased," he determinedly continued, "that he has brought you gifts!" He raised his hand theatrically towards the wagon, and the soldiers unhooked the sidings, letting them drop. The crowd pressed closer to get a better look at the contents - besides a doe taken by the hunt, there were sacks of beets and cabbages, loaves of rye bread - even a couple of casks of wine. The soldiers took up stations around them, anticipating the rush.

"Gifts from the south," said Barbaro, sweeping out his hand to encompass the wagon and its contents. "Know that as long as the house of Sforza rules here, Savonne will always enjoy the bounty of _all_ the Reaches."

He motioned to Norten, and the guards let the first people come streaming through. There was no more shouting at Barbaro or the soldiers now - everyone was too concerned with getting their share.

~
When the royal carriage reached the castle, it was immediately attended by a cloud of servants, unloading their baggage and the Princes hunting trophies. Sforza seemed happy and in rude health, while Jarla thought Irene uncharacteristically quiet.

Have those carcasses taken to the kitchens, said Sforza, motioning to his prizes. I want to eat well tonight.

<_I'm glad to see you had good hunting, your Highness,_> said Al-Makir.

<_Excellent hunting,_> said the Prince. <_No drought in the Vale, thats for certain - not after those rains we had in the hills. Well have to lean on the fat millers down there a little harder, eh Abdul?_>

Al-Makir gave a courteous nod.

<_I met with Sieghard on the way back,_> said the Prince. <_He had something to report about our high priest._>

<_Ah, yes,_> said Al-Makir. <_I would have sent a messenger, your Highness, but it seemed you were already on your way back to the city. I can give you the full report, if you wish although_ signor_ Stubbs would be the best witness._>

<_The halfling?_> said Sforza. <_Send for him shortly. I have something better to tell you first. Come!_> he said, slapping Al-Makir on the back. <_Lets go inside._>

~
Gathered in the Princes solar, Al-Makir, Barbaro, Jarla and Jacques waited to hear what he had to say. A servant poured out goblets of wine - for everyone, Jarla noticed, except Irene. The _principessas_ expression was remarkably difficult to read. While her husband seemed fairly bursting with energy, she sat there quietly, observing.

Gentlemen, said Sforza, Lady Schreiber. I am pleased to tell you the happiest news. He put a hand on Irenes shoulder. My wife is with child.

The other three immediately broke out in expressions of admiration and congratulation. Sforza beamed; Irene gave a faint smile.

For the moment, said Sforza, I would like this to stay among the members of the court. Theres no need to go shouting it in the market squares. But we are certain. He held Irenes shoulder a little tighter. I am to have a son.

----------


## RossN

*Jarla - Konigstag, 2nd Sigmarzeit*

Jarla had spent hours the evening before agonising over the right dress and eventually selected her dark red velvet gown and matching gable hood with the lighter patterning on the bodice and the Nuln style of shoes. Her most tasteful jewellery went with the outfit and while the outfit might not have impressed an Elector Countess it was surely stylish enough for a pocket borderlands principality.

"Welcome your highness," she said, curtsying to the Prince. "Your highness," she continued and curtsied again to Irene. "It is good to have you back."

After that it was a few more agonising moments of waiting before Sforza dropped his bombshell. A startled Jarla looked at Irene, unable to conceal her shock and it took her a few moments to gather her wits and try and sound delighted: "This is wonderful news sire! Truly wonderful!" 

She smiled at Sforza, but it was impossible to keep her gaze from drawing back to Irene and Irene's expression. Suddenly feeling the strain she drank her wine, gripping the stem of the goblet just to give her something to hold onto in this topsy turvy world she had slipped into. "When...?"

----------


## LCP

"Well, I imagine it will take the usual time," said Irene, softly. She clearly didn't intend to be drawn any further.

"He will be with us early in the winter," said Sforza, with much greater confidence. "We must make sure everything is ready for him when he arrives. But there is plenty of time yet." He raised his cup. "To my son!"

The other men toasted him back. Irene met Jarla's eyes - though she didn't speak, Jarla thought she felt some meaning pass between them. It was clear she didn't fully share her husband's happiness.

~
*Jarla*

That evening, the kitchens of the castle were the busiest they had been in weeks. Fires blazed, pots bubbled, begging dogs were chased away with brooms. Midway through the preparations, Jarla was called down by Mouna to see something. She seemed a little agitated - coming from that stone-faced old matriarch, that seemed to Jarla as worrying as if she had been shouting "fire!".

"The Prince's boar," she said, motioning to a table where one of Sforza's hunting prizes was being butchered. "It's no good."

A closer examination showed Jarla what she meant. The animal had already been gutted and cleaned by the hunters - but where the cooks had cut into its flesh, the meat had a greenish, oily sheen. Fine veins of ashy blackness ran through it, converging in a knot of dark gristle close to its backbone.

At a nod from Mouna, the cook reluctantly took her knife and drew back the edges of the cut to show it better. It wasn't just gristle - there were _teeth_ in there, and one blind, staring eye.

"Call me a fool," she said gruffly to Mouna, "but I don't think we should be serving their highnesses mutant meat."

*Ludo*

It was a little before dinner that Ludo was summoned to the castle by Al-Makir's page boy, Salih. There the Prince was waiting in the long room he had used to tell his courtiers his plans for the new year, alone except for Abdul.

"_Signor_ Stubbs," he said. He had changed out of his travelling clothes into finer attire, and as far as Ludo had learned to read these things, he seemed in a good mood. "The Lord Treasurer has been telling me about some unfortunate events concerning our high priest. He says you were at hand to witness them." He motioned for Ludo to take a seat. "I would like to hear your account."

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo nodded: he was getting unnervingly used to the halls of power.

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

Ludo is going to essentially tell the truth about what happened.

He had been a bit worried about Father Hieronymous' mental state for a while, and had mentioned it to Brother Cezar.Very serious accusation to make without evidence, so didn't bring it up to Sforza.When Sforza mentioned that the father had suggested they travel south, Ludo became suspicious of his motivations, and they went to Savonne.In Savonne they laid a trap for Hieronymous, telling him that the book was being moved that night: he came to investigate.That was enough to make us think he was involved, so we told Herr Al'Makir at this point. With his permission, we went to confront Hieronymous at his house.He was posessed by the daemon and possibly performing some kind of ritual. With the help of the priest of Morr, we forced our way into his house. Brother Cezar began an exorcism, which forced the daemon out. It tried to set a fire, but we quenched the fire and Frau Holt and Commander Sieghard killed it with their swords.I can't remember how Tshula died and GiantITP is running very slowly for me at the moment so I can't dig it up, but Ludo will be honest about that.It behaved differently upon being killed to what we had seen before. Frau Holt believes it's really dead, or at least banished.We then took Father Hieronymous to the castle. He's offered his resignation as head of the temple.

----------


## RossN

*Jarla*

Jarla felt her gorge rising. She had to turn away from the appalling sight. "Moana I want that... Thing destroyed. Have some servants - the ones you trust not to blab - take it out of here, burn it, bury itand cover it with quicklime if you can find it. We'll serve the royals something else, meat if we can, fish if not. Now if you'll excuse me I need some fresh air."

It was hard to run in her Nuln heels but she did it anyway in a race to get somewhere private where she could lose her breakfast.

----------


## LCP

*Ludo*

Sforza listened closely to Ludo's report. "Thank you, Signor Stubbs," he said, when it had come to an end. "A very thorough account. It matches what I have heard from our friend Sieghard in Painford."

He sat for a while in thought, drumming his fingers on the arms of his chair.

"...You say Father Hieronymus is giving up his post? Perhaps that is for the best although I would like to know who his replacement will be." 

He fell quiet again for a moment or two, still thinking. 

"I was speaking of this with Father Barbaro on my journey home I understand the taint of Chaos can be a subtle thing. Perhaps, when his immediate responsibilities are concluded, it would help the Revered Father's recovery to take a long rest in the country. Somewhere outside the city and far away from the book." He looked Ludo squarely in the eye. "Perhaps you could suggest this to him, _signor_ Stubbs. He may take it better if it comes from a friend."

*Jarla*

"The other game they brought back from the hunt looks clean enough," said the cook. "There's venison and fowl. They won't go hungry."

"I'll see the pig disposed of," said Mouna. "Thank you, Lady Schreiber."

----------


## LeSwordfish

Ludo considered this. "It would be an honour for us to host him in Painford, _mio principé_. I think the reverend father is such a... such a part of the heart of the temple that I'm sure he would want to return here once we're sure he can be trusted."

"To be frank, I'm not certain who could take over the leadership of the temple. Father Hechsler is..." He rubbed the back of his head awkwardly, trying to at least appear to find the idea of offering advice to the prince difficult. "I'm not sure he would be a, uh, moderating influence in the way that Father Hieronymous was."

"If you'd allow me to offer my opinion, _mio principé_?" With Sforza's assent, Ludo pressed on. "Brother Cezar has little desire to lead, but would be rather better at it. Perhaps if he were to be reassured that Father Hieronymous was taking a temporary leave of absence, rather than a permanent resignation? And once we're confident that the father is, uh, fully recovered, he could take his position again."

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

Obviously cut this post off at the appropriate time if Sforza isn't taking advice from a random halfling.

----------


## LCP

*Ludo*

"Well, the priests look after their own affairs. You know it's not for me to choose the old man's replacement, _signor_ Stubbs," said Sforza, with only the faintest hint of smugness that if he wanted to, he could. "Still, I thank you for your counsel."

"As for when he can return... I see no reason not to entertain the possibility. If we can keep a close eye on him, and assure ourselves that he is not a danger. But that's a question for the future."

----------


## LeSwordfish

"Thank you, my prince," Ludo said. "I'll give him that counsel and arrange the necessities."

"On a related note, after the trial, you asked me to come to you if I wanted any work other than for Commander Sieghard and the Thorns. I'm expecting to be away for a short while but I'd be very appreciative to take you up on that on my return."

----------


## LCP

*Ludo*

Sforza and Al-Makir both looked a little surprised. 

"Hm. I had thought you'd decided the offer didn't suit you," said the Prince. "Still... I'm certain we can find a use for someone of your skills, _signor_ Stubbs." Al-Makir nodded assent. "Come to us when you return to the city, and we'll speak of it further."

*Jarla, that evening*

When supper-time came around, no trace of the disquiet that the mutant boar had caused in the kitchens made its way up to the Prince's dining hall. Sforza seemed well-pleased with Jarla's efforts, and all present seemed happy - perhaps a little relieved - at the Prince's return. 

The only person who didn't seem entirely to be enjoying herself was Irene. Picking at some of the hunt's fine venison, her thoughts seemed to be elsewhere.

"This is very fine cooking," she said at last. "Is it still the little halfling who cooks for us?"

Her husband looked a little surprised that she should know or care. "There are... other cooks," he said, looking to Jarla for confirmation. "But I believe we gave him the run of the kitchens, yes."

"I think I would recognise his cooking anywhere," said Irene, graciously. She turned her eyes to Jarla. "Will you send him up to us, after dinner? I would like to give him my thanks."

Sforza furrowed his brow even further at the idea of his wife thanking a servant - but it didn't seem to trouble him for long. If Irene was happy, he was happy.

----------


## RossN

*Jarla*

Jarla hadn't much of an appetite so had scarcely eaten during the meal and was as surprised as the prince at Irene's request. Confused, but beginning to suspect the worst Jarla forced a smile. "Of course Your Highness."

At the appropriate time she departed for the kitchens to locate the cook and bring him back upstairs.

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

Sieghard had departed for Savonne about an hour after the royal party. He rode hard, taking the northern road through Arrow Heap and taking the ferry across the river. After arriving in the city, he avoided the keep and kept a low profile. Though they weren't doing anything they strictly shouldn't, how doubted Sforza would consider it a worthwhile adventure. As far as Sieghard was concerned, the prince didn't need to know their business in the Teeth.

----------


## LCP

*Angestag, 3rd Sigmarzeit*

The next day, the party met Bardhyl outside the north gate of the city, arriving in ones and twos from their various lodgings. Bardhyl could see they had come prepared. Ludos doughty pony was so loaded down with supplies that there was scarcely space for the halfling to perch on its back, with Stoutheart trotting along behind.

Jarla was the last to arrive, having been detained at the castle. Dressed in her fine riding clothes, she turned almost as many heads from the people going to and fro through the gate as the wizard and her apprentice. With their company of six complete, they rode out, turning left at the first well-trodden crossroads to strike due west into the Downs.

Out in the open country, the new spring was starting to soften some of the scars left by last year's war. Homes that had been ruined shells were being rebuilt; fields that had been the haunt of only foxes and fieldmice were being re-planted. Only those that stuck close to the streams that ran down into the Azril were showing any signs of new growth. Further away from what muddy trickles still flowed, the plains were yellow and dry. Hardy weeds clung to the cracked soil, and buzzards drifted in the clear Sigmarzeit sky, watching for the scurry of rodents under the wilted grass.

Ahead of them, the dusty-coloured peaks of the Teeth loomed high on the horizon, growing steadily larger as they made their way west. They still seemed distant when the sun began to sink behind them, painting the tops of the peaks red and gold. The six of them would be camping under the open sky tonight.

*Spoiler: Bardhyl Only*
Show

When Jarla had joined them at the gates, Bardhyl had thought there was something changed about her since the last time they had met. She seemed firmer of gaze, surer of purpose; no longer trying so hard to play a part. By the time midday had faded into afternoon, however, the impression had evaporated, leaving Bardhyl unsure it had ever been there at all.

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

Ill leave any description of how you guys make camp to you, if you want to.


*Festag, 4th Sigmarzeit*

It was about noon the next day when Bardhyl led them to their destination. It didnt look like much - but that was probably the point.

They were coming into the foothills of the Teeth, in a place where the dried-out pastures of the Downs gave way to a sparse covering of stunted trees. The dirt they grew in was dust-dry and iron-hard, but still they were putting out small, yellow-green leaves, showing how deep their roots must run.

A sooty limestone crag rose above the branches, a dwarfish cousin of the ones up on the heights. As they came around to its south side, they could see the dark mouth of a small cave at its base, half-hidden by the trees.


A thin, twisting trail of smoke gave a clue that the cave might be inhabited. As they rode their horses up towards it, two wild-looking men appeared from behind the trees, each with an arrow nocked to a bow. They had the look of the warriors who had accompanied Rorik at Arrow Heap.

Chief! called out the older of the two. His tone was guarded. Good to see you back. These your guests?

<_I know who that is,_> said the younger, in thick Raven Hills dialect. He jerked his head towards Elsa. <_...Are you_ sure_ this is a good idea?_>

*OOC:* *Spoiler*
Show

For rax - this is Afrim and Damjan, out on routine watch duty. Theyll of course let you pass whatever you answer - if you want to describe the hideout and introduce the rest of your outlaws then feel free to go right ahead.

For everyone else, if you can pass SL(Reikspiel) at -30 you can get a rough understanding of what Bardhyls boys are saying in their hillfolk lingo.

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Angestag, 3rd Sigmarzeit*

At sunset, Elsa tied Bastard near a patch of yellow grass and set up her tent with Tatiana's help. "There's room for one more in here, if one of you doesn't have a tent," she informed the others. "But Khalida sleeps inside too. That's not negotiable. No worries, she's well-behaved."

Using some dry branches and logs she had gathered along the way, she started a fire with a plain old match. No sense in using magic for something so trivial.

*Spoiler*
Show

Each match has a 1/2 chance of lighting. Let's see how many it takes. (1 is a dud, 2 is a flame.)

(1d2)[*2*] - _Yay, first try!_
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*1*]


While chewing on some almonds, dried fruit and cured sausage from her rations, she chatted with Bardhyl: "How well do you know Wadim, anyway?"




*Festag, 4th Sigmarzeit*

Elsa eyed the bowmen cautiously. The younger one's accent was damn near incomprehensible to her ears, but it was obvious from his body language and expression that he was talking about her and was not too thrilled to see her there.

_Isn't it great to have enemies you've never even met?_ she thought bitterly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Speak Language (Reikspiel) 45 to understand the words: (d100)[*85*] - _Hmm, better luck next time._

----------


## RossN

*Jarla - Angestag, 3rd Sigmarzeit*

With the royals back Jarla made every effort to dress to the nines. It didn't hurt that as a courtier she had to ask permission before leaving. Waiting until the prince was without his wife she slipped in deftly after breakfast.

"Sire," Jarla began, "I wanted to request permission to leave Savonne for a couple of weeks"

She smiled in rueful amusement. "To be entirely frank I'm suffering from wanderlust. I think I made a mistake in staying here while you and the Princepessa were travelling. Savonne has it's charms but I need a little adventure. I mean look at how well you and her highness managed getting away from the city stews. Perhaps the old priest was right about that part."

Jarla paused, hesitating. "What will happen to Father Hieronymous? I know he has been through certain experiences but I am very fond of him, as was my brother."



Riding Countess Jarla was a far more elegant figure than the landscape seemed to warrant. Still it was good to get out of Savonne and as the day wore on she hummed a popular Nuln ballad or two under her breath.

Having made sure Countess was in a suitably sheltered spot for the night she joined the campfire, idly listening in before retiring.



*Festag, 4th Sigmarzeit*

Her copper eyebrows raised Jarla fought the urge to reach for these pistols, instead glancing at her companions. "Who are these... gentlemen?"

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

Sieghard muttered something about drawing too many eyes as they left the city, though his mood seemed to improve after they were out of sight of the walls. Later that evening, sitting by Elsa's fire, he took the opportunity ask something he had been wondering. "So, Tatiana," he began, "How is your training coming along? What has Elsa taught you to do?"



Sieghard made an effort to not look overly interested, but listened intently to the hill men, trying to make sense of what they were saying

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*11*] vs 21

----------


## rax

*Angestag, 3rd Sigmarzeit*

_At the north gate_
"Ah, I see you are a veteran campaigner, Herr Ludo!" Bardhyl greeted the halfling with a chuckle. "Great minds think alike, it seems," he gestured at a shaggy mule he was holding. The animal was loaded with outdoors gear and some fresh supplies, though hardly as much as Ludo had brought. He also held the reins to a decidedly average-looking brown mare. "This is Rabbit, my loyal steed," he said of the horse.

He grinned appreciatively at Jarla as she arrived at the gate. "Lady Schreiber, you're looking particularly resplendent today," he greeted her with an exaggerated bow. "I fear for the future of your fine attire, however. Where we're going, you're likely to come back with more holes than clothes on your back!"

_In the open country_
"An encouraging sight, is it not? Farmers hard at work rebuilding their lives, ready to produce new taxes for the new prince!" Bardhyl commented wryly. "Doesn't look like there's going to be much of a harvest though. What will His Highness do, I wonder, when the take is less than expected and the farmers come knocking at his gates for handouts to feed their families?"

*Spoiler: RossN and LCP only*
Show

At some point in the afternoon, Bardhyl contrives to speak alone with Jarla.

"Forgive me for imposing, Lady Schreiber, but is something amiss? I cannot help but notice that you seem..._distracted_. Are you having second thoughts about this venture of ours?" he asked with no hint of his usual teasing.


_Camping for the night_
"How well do I know Wadim? I can safely say that at this point we know each other better than either of us would like to!" Bardhyl answered Elsa with a crooked grin. "Why do you ask?"


*Festag, 4th Sigmarzeit*

"No, they're a merry band of entertainers I rustled up on the way back! I thought we could use some song and dance to while away the hours. _Of course_ they're my guests, you lackwit!" Bardhyl chided the older man loudly, at which the man rolled his eyes and shook his head in mock exasperation. 

_<You want us to go tangling with goblins and wyverns all by ourselves? You know what the fire witch can do - with her on our side we can take on ten times our number if we need to,>_ he answered the younger man in the same dialect.

Turning to the group, he introduced the two men. "These two are Afrim and Damjan. Good men to have at your back, but they're a little leery of you especially, Madame...Elsa. They both ranged with Rorik before joining my crew and both of them were at Arrow Heap."

(*OOC:* Afrim is the older one, Damjan the younger)

"Anyway, welcome to my home away from home," Bardhyl declared with a grand gesture at the cave. "It's not much, but I'm rather fond of it and it'd be a bother finding another place like it, so I'm sure you'll all do me the courtesy of forgetting about it as soon as our mutual business is concluded, yes? Shall we go inside and meet the rest of my little family?"

(*OOC:* Stopping there in case anyone wants to respond before going inside)

----------


## -Sentinel-

"How well do I know Wadim? I can safely say that at this point we know each other better than either of us would like to!" Bardhyl answered Elsa with a crooked grin. "Why do you ask?"

Elsa shrugged. "I'd like to know what kind of reunion we can expect, if and when we find him. What's your history with him?"

She was curious whether Bardhyl would confirm, deny or sidestep what Sanne had told her.




*4th Sigmarzeit*

"These two are Afrim and Damjan. Good men to have at your back, but they're a little leery of you especially, Madame...Elsa. They both ranged with Rorik before joining my crew and both of them were at Arrow Heap."

Elsa gave a nod. "Understandable. Good thing the war's over," she said, as if she thought this should put the matter to rest.

"Anyway, welcome to my home away from home," Bardhyl declared with a grand gesture at the cave. "It's not much, but I'm rather fond of it and it'd be a bother finding another place like it, so I'm sure you'll all do me the courtesy of forgetting about it as soon as our mutual business is concluded, yes? Shall we go inside and meet the rest of my little family?"

"You'll get no trouble from me," Elsa assured him, dismounting Bastard.

----------


## LeSwordfish

*With Sforza, 2nd Sigmarzeit*
"A quiet winter," Ludo said, by means of explanation.

*3rd Sigmarzeit*

_Open Country_
Ludo made an inscrutable face at Bardhyl's comments about the harvest. "I thought it would get better when we killed the vampire. They said he drank the water under the ground."

_Camping_
"Did Arne ever make it back to Morr's Seat?" Ludo asked.

*4th Sigmarzeit*
Ludo made another face. Elsa hadn't been the only distinctive one at Arrow Heap. He shifted the load on his pony to cover up Arne's shield, but said nothing else.

----------


## rax

> "How well do I know Wadim? I can safely say that at this point we know each other better than either of us would like to!" Bardhyl answered Elsa with a crooked grin. "Why do you ask?"
> 
> Elsa shrugged. "I'd like to know what kind of reunion we can expect, if and when we find him. What's your history with him?"


 Bardhyl shrugged in reply. "I honestly have no idea what Wadim will say or do when we meet, but when we last saw each other things were...difficult. I was his..._apprentice_? That is the term you lowlanders use, yes? We had a disagreement and as a result my circumstances are as you see them now. He remained Raven Speaker and came to advise Rorik." 

"For a long time, I blamed him for the way things worked out, but I do that less than I used to. In any case, what I want is less important than the fact my people need their Raven Speaker back. Of course, if we can accomplish his safe return, he will also be in a position to undo what he did, so I admit that I have a personal stake in finding him as well."





> _Open Country_
> Ludo made an inscrutable face at Bardhyl's comments about the harvest. "I thought it would get better when we killed the vampire. They said he drank the water under the ground."
> 
> _Camping_
> "Did Arne ever make it back to Morr's Seat?" Ludo asked.


 _Open Country_
"The Jackal is a spirit, an ancient evil sometimes made flesh. He will drink the water until he is put back in his tomb, of that I am sure, Herr Ludo," Bardhyl said. "Is your Prince prepared to continue the fight? Are you?"

_Camping_
"I do not know this person of whom you speak, but going by the name I assume he was one of Rorik's henchmen? When we get to where we're going, I can ask if some of my men have heard anything, but the odds are not in your favour, my friend. We all have our reasons for steering clear of Morr's Seat," Bardhyl chuckled grimly.

----------


## RossN

*Jarla - Angestag, 3rd Sigmarzeit*


*Spoiler: rax and LCP only*
Show

Jarla gives Bardhyl a surprised look, then smiles ruefully. "Second thoughts? No, if anything it is a real relief getting away from Savonne for a while, even if we are riding into danger."



*Festag, 4th Sigmarzeit*


Jarla relaxes as Bardhyl introduces Afrim and Damjan. "Charmed, I am Lady Schreiber," she replied and tipped her feathered riding cap before following Bardhyl to meet the rest of his 'family'.

----------


## rax

> *Spoiler: rax and LCP only*
> Show
> 
> Jarla gives Bardhyl a surprised look, then smiles ruefully. "Second thoughts? No, if anything it is a real relief getting away from Savonne for a while, even if we are riding into danger."


 *Spoiler: RossN and LCP only*
Show

"Ah, then I apologize for misreading your mood, milady. But pray tell, are you not content with your position in Savonne?" Bardhyl queried.

----------


## LeSwordfish

> "For a long time, I blamed him for the way things worked out, but I do that less than I used to. In any case, what I want is less important than the fact my people need their Raven Speaker back. Of course, if we can accomplish his safe return, he will also be in a position to undo what he did, so I admit that I have a personal stake in finding him as well."


"Sounds like... he exiled you? How long ago did you last see him?"

_Open Country_



> "The Jackal is a spirit, an ancient evil sometimes made flesh. He will drink the water until he is put back in his tomb, of that I am sure, Herr Ludo," Bardhyl said. "Is your Prince prepared to continue the fight? Are you?"


"Well, _I_ am."

_Camping_



> "I do not know this person of whom you speak, but going by the name I assume he was one of Rorik's henchmen? When we get to where we're going, I can ask if some of my men have heard anything, but the odds are not in your favour, my friend. We all have our reasons for steering clear of Morr's Seat," Bardhyl chuckled grimly.


"The young one, the boy. Sanne and him helped us defend the book, and then only she turned up later."

*OOC*
*Spoiler*
Show

I don't have anything else to add speaking to Afrim or Damjan

----------


## -Sentinel-

> Bardhyl shrugged in reply. "I honestly have no idea what Wadim will say or do when we meet, but when we last saw each other things were...difficult. I was his..._apprentice_? That is the term you lowlanders use, yes? We had a disagreement and as a result my circumstances are as you see them now. He remained Raven Speaker and came to advise Rorik."


Elsa's trust in Bardhyl went up a notch now that he had confirmed Sanne's claim.

"Any idea why he might be wandering the wilderness when his people need him? Is he afraid that he might be a wanted man, now that Sforza rules the Reaches?"

----------


## rax

*Angestag, 3rd Sigmarzeit*

_Ludo and Elsa - Camping_
"Exiled? No, that's not quite right. The Bretonnians call it _l'ostracisme_, or so Panteleon tells me. In Vranspel we say that a man is _nevid_. Wadim has made me a ghost - I am forbidden to return to the Hills, yes, but also none may acknowledge my presence or offer me any aid. It has been this way since Rorik took Morr's Seat. So, I am dead to my people until Wadim lifts his judgement," Bardhyl answered, his expression flitting between thunderous anger and deep sadness as he spoke.

"But on the bright side, no one interferes with my business and I've made many new friends, yes?" he guffawed suddenly. 

Bardhyl shrugged in response to Elsa's question and poked the campfire for a bit. "I doubt it is something so simple. Wadim did not support Rorik so that he could make war on your Prince. He wished only to prevent the return of the Jackal. This is why he went to Savonne to speak with your lowlander priests, is it not? But...clearly he failed. The man from the north opened the Red Pyramid and the Jackal is returned to plague the Reaches once more. If Wadim has not returned to his people, it is because something is preventing him from doing so, but whatever the reason, it is not fear of your Prince." 


*Festag, 4th Sigmarzeit*

Bardhyl led the others up into the cave and dismounted outside. "Leave your horses and pack animals here, my people will see them taken care of," he said. 

Inside, the cave was fairly small and someone had set up a cooking fire. A large, stony faced man was tending the fire but got up to greet the new arrivals. "This is Grim - he runs things when I'm away. Anything you need to say to me, you can say to him," Bardhyl said by way of introduction. "Everyone else inside?" he asked Grim. The big man nodded and moved to the back of the cave, where he pulled aside a dark blanket that was concealing another opening.

Bardhyl moved into the tunnel beyond, which sloped gently downwards and was only wide enough to allow the group to proceed in single file. It wasn't long before they entered another cave, this one much larger and clearly the main living and sleeping area. A pair of lanterns lit up the room, revealing five men and women slouching about the place, but they all got up when Bardhyl entered. 

"Friends, I want you all to meet our _new_ friends! Mighty heroes and lordships, one and all!" he declared with a laugh. "New friends, these are the rest of my crew."

"This is Zana and her brother Kreshnik, good Vrani folk, both of them," he said, pointing out a pretty young woman and a slightly younger man. Both of them had the dark features typical of the Raven Hills. "Zana is our healer and Kreshnik is our resident troublemaker, aren't you lad?" Bardhyl grinned.

"This is Ortwin. You met him at the _Fat Fish_ earlier. He got himself outlawed by old Duke Alvarr for poaching. Ortwin's been with me almost as long as Grim," he introduced a man the others recognized from their first meeting in Savonne.

"And finally, we have Panteleon and Waldon, our resident Bretonnians. Panteleon is our conscience, still looking out for the little folk even after Alvarr tried to hang him for it," Bardhyl chuckled, indicating a young man with blond hair and somewhat more colourful dress than the rough outdoors clothing everyone else wore. 

"Waldon is the newest member of our band. A man of faith, he was, until Arrow Heap. Now he's seen the light and prefers the company of wine and whores to the Lady of the Lake, isn't that right Waldon?" Bardhyl teased. In reply, Waldon burped loudly and spat on the floor. He was a large man, though not as big as Grim, and smelled of old sweat and sour wine. 

"The Lady is a _putain_, and all her knights _connards_," Waldon elaborated. "This her? The fire witch?" he asked, squinting at Elsa. "You burned a lot of good men at Arrow Heap, lady. Took old Odo's legs and his mind with it, you did. Lots o' cripples sent back to their families as well. _Ugly_ cripples, what with all the burns. Not pretty like you lady, not pretty at all..." he sniggered nastily. 

"That's _enough_, Waldon!" Bardhyl snapped, his good mood suddenly gone. "What's done is done. You keep a civil tongue in your head unless you want her to finish what she started, eh?"

Waldon drew himself up as if he was about to say something, but then slowly deflated and mumbled a reply. "Sure thing chief, sure thing..."

*Edit*
_Later_
The outlaws had gathered in the cave for their evening meal. Ortwin tapped the cask of beer that Bardhyl had brought and slices of from the side of beef had been added to the stew Grim had been tending on the fire earlier, heightening the mood considerably. Bardhyl sat next to Grim and invited Sieghard and the others to join them. 

"While I was in Savonne, I had Grim and the others ride out and question the locals about any leads that could help us work out where to begin looking for Wadim. Any news there, Grim?" he asked.

----------


## -Sentinel-

*Angestag, 3rd Sigmarzeit*




> "I doubt it is something so simple. Wadim did not support Rorik so that he could make war on your Prince. He wished only to prevent the return of the Jackal. This is why he went to Savonne to speak with your lowlander priests, is it not? But...clearly he failed. The man from the north opened the Red Pyramid and the Jackal is returned to plague the Reaches once more. If Wadim has not returned to his people, it is because something is preventing him from doing so, but whatever the reason, it is not fear of your Prince."


"Wadim and I share the same interests, then," said Elsa. She smiled bitterly. "And the same relationship with our lordsnowadays I only remain in Sforza's employ because it puts me in a better position to thwart the Jackal. Maybe someday I'll do like Wadim and just go missing for a little while..."




*Festag, 4th Sigmarzeit*




> "Leave your horses and pack animals here, my people will see them taken care of," he said.


Elsa handed Bastard's reins to the nearest Vrani. "Careful, this one bites," she warned.





> "The Lady is a _putain_, and all her knights _connards_," Waldon elaborated. "This her? The fire witch?" he asked, squinting at Elsa. "You burned a lot of good men at Arrow Heap, lady. Took old Odo's legs and his mind with it, you did. Lots o' cripples sent back to their families as well. _Ugly_ cripples, what with all the burns. Not pretty like you lady, not pretty at all..." he sniggered nastily.


"That's war for you. Blades and arrows have made far more corpses and cripples than my magic ever will," said Elsa defensively. Though she did her best to brush off the accusation, it was clear that she was now very uncomfortable.




During the evening meal, Elsa intently watched the journey of every bowl of stew or tankard of ale served, in case someone tried to put something in hers. She attempted polite conversation with the bandits, but mostly got monosyllabic responses. She perked up with interest when Bardhyl got down to business regarding the search for Wadim.

----------


## LCP

Bardhyls assembled ruffians regarded guests warily, their gaze lingering particularly on Sieghard and Elsa. None of them looked about to challenge their leaders judgement, but the presence of Sforzas enforcers clearly had them on edge.




> "While I was in Savonne, I had Grim and the others ride out and question the locals about any leads that could help us work out where to begin looking for Wadim. Any news there, Grim?" he asked.


Not much that would surprise you, said Grim, his deep voice sounding like it didnt get much use. Most of the farmsteaders whove made it this far west arent too keen on talking to strangers. Had to grease a few palms, convince them we werent there to rob them.

He leant against the rough rock of the wall, still watching the newcomers closely. Heard about two more sightings of the wild man that folkd vouch for. Both south of here. One lot said theyd got a glimpse of him up in the rocks other lot said theyd seen him with a pack of goblins out of the high hills. Their description matched what you told us about the Raven Speaker but from what they told us, any old man might fit the bill. Ludo sensed that Grim was trying not to get his boss hopes up.

They did say he had one eye, Panteleon piped up.

That they _thought_ he had one eye, Grim clarified. And anyone whos been hanging around with greenskins, itd more of a miracle hed still have the one. This seemed more comfortable territory. Plenty of news about them, mind. Sounds like theyve been coming further down out of the Teeth, stealing livestock and such when folk arent watching. Mustve been a bad winter up there.

----------


## -Sentinel-

Plenty of news about them, mind. Sounds like theyve been coming further down out of the Teeth, stealing livestock and such when folk arent watching. Mustve been a bad winter up there.

"Their tunnels lead into a wyvern lair," Elsa chimed in. "When they captured Tatiana here, they wanted to feed her to the beast. 'The Big One', they call it. Maybe they think it won't eat them as long as they keep it well-fed."

She blew on some scalding stew and tasted it tentatively. "Now... if Wadim lives among them, this complicates things. We can't just kill our way to him. Do you think parlay can be attempted? Meet some goblins and ask them for the one-eyed man?"

----------


## LCP

Waldon reflexively made the sign of Taal's horns at the word 'wyvern', and muttered what sounded like a Breton prayer.

"We've seen the beast," said Panteleon. "Not often this far east, thank the gods, but some of the farmsteaders are already blaming it for missing livestock."

"I never heard of greenskins that could be bargained with," said Grim, grimly. "What use is a goblin's word?"

----------


## -Sentinel-

"I never heard of greenskins that could be bargained with. What use is a goblin's word?"

"Well, _I've_ heard of bargains with greenskins," said Elsa. "And it's true they don't tend to last very long. But there must be _some_ reason why an old man chooses to live among them, and why they let him. If we start just killing any goblins we come across, I don't think he'll be inclined to show his face."

----------


## LeSwordfish

*3rd Sigmarzeit*
"If Wadim never comes back, does that mean you're... ostrasisme for good?"


*4th Sigmarzeit*



> He leant against the rough rock of the wall, still watching the newcomers closely. Heard about two more sightings of the wild man that folkd vouch for. Both south of here. One lot said theyd got a glimpse of him up in the rocks other lot said theyd seen him with a pack of goblins out of the high hills. Their description matched what you told us about the Raven Speaker but from what they told us, any old man might fit the bill. Ludo sensed that Grim was trying not to get his boss hopes up.


"Definitely not an old woman?" Ludo asked. He also seemed uncomfortable in these surroundings, though was pleased that Sieghard and Elsa seemed to be taking the brunt of the glares, and had introduced himself with a raised hat as politely as possible.




> "I never heard of greenskins that could be bargained with," said Grim, grimly. "What use is a goblin's word?"


"Goblins aren't smart enough to bargain with," Ludo said authoritatively. "That makes them easy to trick, though.

"When we visited the goblins cave, they had a carving of a dog - or jackal - breaking it's teeth biting the moon. The moon is their symbol, right? Wadim might be studying that, if they beat the Jackal once."

----------


## LCP

> "Definitely not an old woman?" Ludo asked.


Grim shrugged. "This wild man people have been seeing has a long beard," he said. "Or that's what they say."




> "Well, _I've_ heard of bargains with greenskins," said Elsa. "And it's true they don't tend to last very long. But there must be _some_ reason why an old man chooses to live among them, and why they let him. If we start just killing any goblins we come across, I don't think he'll be inclined to show his face."


Neither Grim not Panteleon said anything - they looked to Bardhyl instead. One of the others spoke up, however - the young woman Bardhyl had called Zana.

"Who said anything about _choose?_" she said. She'd been as quiet as the others when the party arrived, but her tone made it clear Elsa's suggestion didn't sit right with her. "Wadim was the Raven Speaker. He wouldn't abandon his people to go and live with - with animals." Her brother nodded agreement, spitting onto the cavern floor at the mention of the goblins. "If they have him, he must be their prisoner."

----------


## -Sentinel-

Elsa was not so sure about Wadim being a prisoner, but nodded all the same. "If they have their knives against his throat, all the more reason to tread lightly. Now the question is _why_ they need him alive. If it were just for his visions or knowledge, I think they'd keep him inside their lair, not travel around with him."

----------


## LeSwordfish

> Grim shrugged. "This wild man people have been seeing has a long beard," he said. "Or that's what they say."



"Well, necromancy can do strange things to a person," Ludo joked a bit feebly.

----------


## rax

> *3rd Sigmarzeit*
> "If Wadim never comes back, does that mean you're... ostrasisme for good?"


Bardhyl nodded. "Only a Raven Speaker can undo Wadim's judgement, and since there is now no Raven Speaker..." he replied, trailing off to let Ludo draw his own conclusions.

*4th Sigmarzeit*
Bardhyl sat quietly at first, eating his stew, while Elsa and Ludo debated with Grim and the others. Only after Zana's intervention and Elsa's reply did he speak. "That's enough speculation for tonight, I think. We'll have our answers when we find Wadim, not before."

"You say that it's possible to bargain with greenskins, Madame Elsa? As you've heard, there are few here who agree with you. Do you have any personal experience of successfully striking such a bargain?" he asked.

----------


## -Sentinel-

> Bardhyl nodded. "Only a Raven Speaker can undo Wadim's judgement, and since there is now no Raven Speaker..." he replied, trailing off to let Ludo draw his own conclusions.


"But who's left to enforce his judgement?" asked Elsa in disbelief. "You really think they'd still run you out of town, so long after the disappearance of the man who cast you out? I don't understand your people. The Border Princes are no place for grudges. Yesterday's enemies can be tomorrow's allies."



*4th Sigmarzeit*




> "You say that it's possible to bargain with greenskins, Madame Elsa? As you've heard, there are few here who agree with you. Do you have any personal experience of successfully striking such a bargain?" he asked.


"Of course not," said Elsa hurriedly. She also was not about to divulge to any Vrani the short-lived alliance that her employer had made with Magog, the Orc king. "I'm just saying... any thinking being can be bargained with. _'You have something I want, I have something you want, and fighting each other would be costly for us both'_one of the simplest equations there are."

She raised her palms. "Now... it's a long shot, I'll admit. But if we greet the first goblins we meet with steel and fire, we might lose any chance to find Wadim, unless we turn their lair inside out. And it's a big lair. We've been there before and barely got out alive."

----------


## TheSummoner

*Sieghard*

"Mad, all of you," Sieghard scoffed. "No greenskin would make a deal unless it thought it was a good way to stab you in the back. What do you have to tempt them with that the little beasts would like more than just killing you there and chewing your bones?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Sieghard never got an answer from Tatiana about her training.

----------


## -Sentinel-

"Right. Just how many goblins do you think we need to kill before Wadim falls in our lap?" replied Elsa with dripping sarcasm.

More seriously, she said: "We don't know _why_ goblins even have Wadim with them. Until we do, no option for finding him should be off the table. Obviously I'm not proposing that we lay down our weapons at the feet of the first goblins we come across."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




> "Mad, all of you," Sieghard scoffed.


Leave the others out of this.  :Small Tongue:  This is Elsa's idea.

----------


## LeSwordfish

"How long has he been seen with them for?" Ludo asked. "I didn't see anything that could be related to him before."

"Could we perhaps capture a goblin alive? I bet we could get one talking."

----------


## rax

*3rd Sigmarzeit*




> "But who's left to enforce his judgement?" asked Elsa in disbelief. "You really think they'd still run you out of town, so long after the disappearance of the man who cast you out? I don't understand your people..."


 "Yes, that much is clear," Bardhyl chuckled wryly. "Let me ask you - is a criminal in the Empire pardoned when the one who sentenced him dies? Or does the sentence remain until the conditions for its end are met?"

"I am no criminal, but Wadim's judgement is still valid to all those who hold to my people's traditions, which - to be frank - is most of them. And for what it's worth, I would not have it any other way. I am Vrani, as were my ancestors before me, and our traditions are what make us so. They bind us together as they bind us to this land. No man or woman who abides by Wadim's judgement is an enemy of mine," he stated proudly. 


*4th Sigmarzeit*

"I admit, a nonviolent solution would be preferable. My wish is that none here should need to spill their blood in this affair, but an even simpler question that needs to be answered before any negotiation can be attempted is whether we even have something that a greenskin would want. So, I think Herr Ludo has the right of it. Unless we manage to run into Wadim himself at an opportune moment, acquiring a greenskin to question would hopefully provide us with not just the answer to what they might bargain for, but also how and why Wadim seems to be with them in the first place," Bardhyl mused.

"Even so, we are getting ahead of ourselves. We shall first need to scout the area where Grim's informants suggest Wadim was last seen. Once we're there, we'll see what we find and make our plans based on that," he said.

----------


## LeSwordfish

"Makes sense to me," Ludo said. "How far away is that?"

----------


## -Sentinel-

*3rd Sigmarzeit*

"Let me ask you - is a criminal in the Empire pardoned when the one who sentenced him dies? Or does the sentence remain until the conditions for its end are met?"

"Fair," said Elsa with a nod of acknowledgement. "But I must admit, I didn't realize your people had this kind of formal justice. I thought they were ruled by the whims of whoever's in power at any given time. Clearly I've misjudged the Vrani. Were our circumstances different, I would have loved to stay among your people to learn more about them."



*4th Sigmarzeit*

"Even so, we are getting ahead of ourselves. We shall first need to scout the area where Grim's informants suggest Wadim was last seen. Once we're there, we'll see what we find and make our plans based on that."

"That seems to be our only option right now," Elsa agreed. "Best not take the horses into the mountains. I'll pay your gang whatever it takes to keep my Bastard fed until my return."

She got up to refill her tankard. "There's another thing I can do to thank you for your hospitality, Bardhyl." She jerked her chin at the campfire. "This fire? With your permission, I can make it last a very long time. Not sure how long, but a few weeks at least. It'll save you some wood, which I imagine is hard to come by around here."


*OOC:*
*Spoiler*
Show

If Bardhyl allows it, Elsa will cast Inextinguishable Flame on the campfire. With Magic 4, the spell lasts a year, though I doubt Elsa herself would know that.

Channeling 93: (d100)[*8*]
Inextinguishable Flame 7+/11+: (2d10)[*1*][*1*](2) - _Ugh. Tzeentch's Curse plus a double 1._

Another attempt just in case. (d100)[*94*] - (2d10)[*5*][*1*](6) - _And another failure._

_Well crap. I'll wait for the results of Tzeentch's Curse before making a third attempt, because it's likely she won't be allowed to try again after that._

----------


## rax

*4th Sigmarzeit*

"A most generous offer, Elsa, but a fire that cannot be extinguished is also one that is always making smoke...and smoke makes it easier to find our cozy cave. We prefer to keep a low profile," Bardhyl declined the offer with a mischievous smile. 

"As for your horses, I'm sure we will be able to present you all with a fully itemized bill for care and feeding when we get back," he chuckled.

----------


## -Sentinel-

"Hmm, good point," allowed Elsa, sitting back down.

She turned to Tatiana: "Looks like there'll be no avoiding goblins, Tattie. This time at least, we'll be sticking together. Hopefully they've learned not to f*** with us."

----------

